# Calling All Witches: Halloween Promotion



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

With Halloween around the corner, I was wondering if there was some kind of cross-promotional thing all of us who have written books with the word "witch" in them could do. I must confess that I am not a social media expert but I would welcome the opportunity to team up with someone and make it happen.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

How about warlocks? 

Yeah, I could get behind this. Anyone who has an author Facebook page or Twitter account could promote other "witchy" books. 

We could use the Twitter hashtag #WhichWitch. I just did a search on it, and it's not been appropriated by anyone yet.

Also, I'm doing book reviews for www.pressplus1.com. I'd be happy to do some reviews of witch or other Halloween themed books. Message me if you're interested.

Anyone else have ideas?


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm game. Witchcraft figures heavily into my novel TATTERDEMON.


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm interested.


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

My new book Summer in Salem will be available in October. I'd be happy to join on a cross promo plan.


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh, I thought you were looking for actual witches. lol

Also, my YA post-apocalyptic series has witches, so if you still need people, I'm game.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd love to! The third book in my series comes out in October, so the timing is perfect.

~Cate


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

NRWick said:


> Oh, I thought you were looking for actual witches. lol


Me too.

Good thing there's no Kindleboards Coven, huh?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

George Berger said:


> Good thing there's no Kindleboards Coven, huh?


who says there isn't?


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

telracs said:


> who says there isn't?


The Disinformation Subcommittee. Didn't you get the memo?


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

OOh, I wanna be in the KB coven! 

Kill Me has witchy themes and I plan on getting out an interim novella for the series right before Halloween (themed as such as well). I can even help with the banners, graphics, etc.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm game. 

My novelette The Witch Who Made Adjustments certainly fits the bill for a great Halloween story, with a somewhat Marry Poppins/ Nanny McPhee feel to it.

So, how are we doing this?


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Vera Nazarian said:


> I'm game.
> 
> My novelette The Witch Who Made Adjustments certainly fits the bill for a great Halloween story, with a somewhat Marry Poppins/ Nanny McPhee feel to it.
> 
> So, how are we doing this?


Great question. And off topic - I just picked up your novelette. It sounds like a fab read!


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

My Toil and Trouble Trilogy is about witches (and the magic mafia and werewolf/zombie creatures, among other things.) I'd love to participate, but I don't have the word "witch" in my titles. Can I still play?


----------



## melissalwebb (Dec 20, 2010)

I'd love to be a part of this.  My new book, Bell, Book, and Sandals, is definitely about witches.


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

Hi, All~ Cool! The group is growing.  I wish I had put in my headline "Halloween cross promotion"  Maybe I'll post another one and refer respondents to this thread. Thoughts?  Yeah, the question remains, how do we do this? Again, I'm not a brain when it comes to this kind of social media cross promotion. So, I'm up for hearing ideas. Maybe some kind of giveaway? Maybe there is thread someone stumbled upon earlier that proposed a similar cross promotion (ie beach reads).  Look forward to hearing back from you all. Best~ els


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey, this sounds like a fun idea. And there's a coven? Wicked. I'm in. 

My novel, which is _almost_ ready to go, is about a witch. It's called Bound in Amber. If all goes well, I hope to get it out in early October, if not sooner.

As for how to do it, I got nothin'. I don't have any ideas at all, so I hope someone who has done a cross-promo/group promo comes along.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Toonldy said:


> Hi, All~ Cool! The group is growing. I wish I had put in my headline "Halloween cross promotion" Maybe I'll post another one and refer respondents to this thread. Thoughts? Yeah, the question remains, how do we do this? Again, I'm not a brain when it comes to this kind of social media cross promotion. So, I'm up for hearing ideas. Maybe some kind of giveaway? Maybe there is thread someone stumbled upon earlier that proposed a similar cross promotion (ie beach reads). Look forward to hearing back from you all. Best~ els


please don't start a second thread, it'll just end up getting merged to this.
you can change your thread title by going into your first post in the thread and clicking on modify.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

I did a summer beach book cross promo with some writers. This is what we did:

~created a blogspot site, which featured the authors/books

~did A Kindle Fire giveaway through rafflecopter - hyped it for the month before the actual promo

~created a Facebook page, and had a Facebook party with the authors - great fun!

~during the promo, we did both sale/free pages, and gave authors a choice on which option they wanted to do.

Hope this helps!

~Cate


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Should we just do a big giveaway of all of the books? Like everyone ponies up the following:

Book cover (small format 200x300-ish or so)

Blurb

Smashwords coupon for your book expiring 11/1. (alternately, an attached copy if you're in Select, I guess...)

Then someone puts all the book covers and blurbs together and makes a blog post, which we all post, telling people to tweet #Whichwitch, and the person who tweets it the most wins all the books?

This needs help. Someone improve on that, please!!


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

Count me in, too.   Enchanted Ravensong (in sig) is witchy. 

For the Summer Solstice Promo we had a Amazon Listmania of all our titles. We also inserted a notation in each book description of the group promo. 

~ Aithne


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

I participated in a smaller promo with a handful of others a few months back, where we all lowered our prices to 99-cents for 2 days (Select-bound and out of free days). Maybe a day or so before the promo was to begin we altered our books Amazon page (through author central) to include an aterisked blurb " Hot Summer Paranormal Reads Promo...blah blah blah" etc. Changed the price the day before to allow for any lag. 

Someone also created an Amazon list featuring all the books in the promo and that was the link we all tweated, blogged about etc. The bad thing about that format is that it was Amazon specific... I could see how a wordpress site ('cause it's free) would be a cool tool. Plus, the next time around it would be much less of a hassle. You could have a front page with all the featured book covers, updates, contests/ promo info, and each cover could go to a page just for the book - listing the places it's available so that the promo has father reach. 

At least those are some ideas.  

Also, I have seen Michael Gallagher (Kindle Books/ Tips) send out notifications of group promos for free books. So planning early enough may get more exposure.


----------



## vgill (Oct 15, 2011)

My YA book, A Little Magic is about a witch, and I would be extremely interested in joining any promo.  I participated in the Summer Soltice fantasy free promo, which was well organized and involved everybody going free for the summer soltice days, people submitting their free books to all the usual suspects, adding tags to their Amazon web sites hyping the summer soltice promo, and getting any mention possible on guest blog sites, their own blogs, twitter, etc., about the promo.  We did well, a couple got in the top 10 in their niche, and there was a nice post free bump in sales from what I heard.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

I'd love to be included! I have 2 books where the main characters are witches: Honor Bound and Kiss Of Ash. Just tell me what to do and I'll do it. I like the idea of lowering our prices for a limited time, then announcing it anywhere we can. I'll keep my eye on this thread.


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

My book, *Song of the Mourning Dove* (in my signature) is a bundle of two short stories, both about witches. It's at 10k words/99 cents. I won't make it free, but I would like to get some notice if you are looking to highlight witch-based stories.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

cate dean said:


> Great question. And off topic - I just picked up your novelette. It sounds like a fab read!


Wow! Thank you, Cate!


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

Just bumping to keep this current.... does the OP want to take charge, or are you taking volunteers?


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Damn, no witches in mine. I should sneak one in just so I can join lol
Sounds like witchy fun Toonldy - hope the promo flies like a broomstick!


----------



## julidrevezzo (Sep 15, 2012)

*raises hand* I have a witches coven in my book The Artist's Inheritance. Can I play too? I could give away a Smashwords certificate for anyone who wants/wins it. Kindle fire giveaway? Wouldn't that necessitate us buying the KF? I'm too low on cash for that. I do like the idea of a Twitter Hashtag and facebook page though, if I'm not mistaken I'd heard FB doesn't like giveaways....is that still the case?


----------



## vgill (Oct 15, 2011)

Anything happening on this?  Are we going to do it?  I'm not a real techno brain either.  For the summer soltice promo, I think the originator of that idea (I bow to you, whoever you are!) did a blog.spot or word.press page that included all the authors and book titles that were going free on the soltice.  There was also some advertising done, a lot of folks involved ponied up a few bucks and bought some advertising on a few spots.  We all submitted our books to the "free spots", and somebody luckily got picked up by one of the biggies, which pulled us all along too.


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

I would love to participate. My series is about witches as well (and demons), plus my new book comes out October 29th so it would be good timing to promote the series. I'm not in select though so no free days  or whatever, but I'd be willing to drop some prices on my $2.99 books down to 99 cents for a few days. Anyone taking point on this?? Sounds like a great promotional idea!


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

I started screwing around with a free blogger site (because my usual haunt, Wordpress, doesn't like nifty things like Rafflecopter  ) I'm getting the hang of it, but we could use this address. Some of the personal stuff I'll take off (it was looking so bare) and I'm still trying to figure out what the easiest format would be for posting and the listings...

I'll probably keep it going a little before and after. And who knows... the promo could be a every-few-months thingy!

See: http://witchyebooks.blogspot.com/

I think that not everyone can go free (I can't, unless the big AZ gets around to price matching for me) so maybe if we did a mix of freebies, and some Rafflecopter prizes like ebooks, paperback copies, swag, etc. (which incidentally could drive traffic to our individual FB pages, twitter accounts and such) then it would be good for all.

And everyone could change their blurb a day or so ahead of time to the same "promo message" - tweet, FB, etc.

What dates are we thinking? And how long- A few days?

Anyone in the mood to make a list of authors/ books for the promo?


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

Hi, All ~ I've read everyone's comments and  love the interest. Mulling. Need help re: next step. ~ toonldy


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Kpfowler said:


> I started screwing around with a free blogger site (because my usual haunt, Wordpress, doesn't like nifty things like Rafflecopter  ) I'm getting the hang of it, but we could use this address. Some of the personal stuff I'll take off (it was looking so bare) and I'm still trying to figure out what the easiest format would be for posting and the listings...
> 
> I'll probably keep it going a little before and after. And who knows... the promo could be a every-few-months thingy!
> 
> ...


The site looks good, KP! If everyone wants to PM me with their books/author names/linkies, I can make a list. 

~Cate


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

cate dean said:


> The site looks good, KP! If everyone wants to PM me with their books/author names/linkies, I can make a list.
> 
> ~Cate


Thanks! Message sent. 

~ Aithne


----------



## vgill (Oct 15, 2011)

Love the WitchyEbook site!  I can make my book free and I will also donate a box of Snowflake chocolates, hand made in Vermont and utterly luscious, to the raffle.  Should we do the 31st, and Nov 1st, or the 30th as well, or just the 30th and 31st?  what does everybody think?


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

vgill said:


> Love the WitchyEbook site! I can make my book free and I will also donate a box of Snowflake chocolates, hand made in Vermont and utterly luscious, to the raffle. Should we do the 31st, and Nov 1st, or the 30th as well, or just the 30th and 31st? what does everybody think?


I think all three days would be pefect - 3 day promos have done well for me in the past.

As for the list - I've got:

CJ Archer
Aithne Jarretta
Valerie Gillen
and myself

So pm your info if you'd like to join in! Author name/book/linkie.

Thanks!

~Cate


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Swallow the Moon has a witch in it...also ghosts, a posessed motorcycle and a mad artist.


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

Cate, I just sent you the pm with my info too. 

I agree that the three days might be best. 10/30- 11/1 is fine with me (maybe start the new month off with no BBoS too!)

We do need to finalize the list, dates etc, because the sooner we can notify other sites, the better chance we have of getting the promo picked up  by them.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

cate dean said:


> I think all three days would be pefect - 3 day promos have done well for me in the past.
> 
> As for the list - I've got:
> 
> ...


New additions:

P.M. Richter 
N.R. Wick 
Alex Owens

Keep the info coming!

~Cate


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for adding me.  The website is so cute.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

cate dean said:


> I think all three days would be pefect - 3 day promos have done well for me in the past.
> 
> As for the list - I've got:
> 
> ...





cate dean said:


> New additions:
> 
> P.M. Richter
> N.R. Wick
> ...


And the latest additions:

Victoria Champion 
Melissa L. Webb

Please note: deadline for signups will be September 30, so we can start contacting sites for promo and getting the website set up.

So if you want to join in, send me your info. 

~Cate


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Hmm.  I'm tempted.  My book has two witches, and at least one of my short stories in my collection does...but I'm not sure how "Halloweenlike" they are.


----------



## julidrevezzo (Sep 15, 2012)

Good job with the site, Cate! It looks awesome. I could definitely give a free PDF or .mobi of my book if anyone wins.  Maybe something else, I'd have to think about it. Sending you a PM!



Kpfowler said:


> I started screwing around with a free blogger site (because my usual haunt, Wordpress, doesn't like nifty things like Rafflecopter  ) I'm getting the hang of it, but we could use this address. Some of the personal stuff I'll take off (it was looking so bare) and I'm still trying to figure out what the easiest format would be for posting and the listings...
> 
> I'll probably keep it going a little before and after. And who knows... the promo could be a every-few-months thingy!
> 
> ...


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Masha du Toit said:


> Hmm. I'm tempted. My book has two witches, and at least one of my short stories in my collection does...but I'm not sure how "Halloweenlike" they are.


Doesn't need to be Halloweenlike - just have a witch or 3.  Let me know if you want in!

~Cate


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Updates!



cate dean said:


> I think all three days would be perfect - 3 day promos have done well for me in the past.
> 
> As for the list - I've got:
> 
> ...





cate dean said:


> New additions:
> 
> P.M. Richter
> N.R. Wick
> ...





cate dean said:


> And the latest additions:
> 
> Victoria Champion
> Melissa L. Webb
> ...


Newest:

V. J. Chambers 
Juli D. Revezzo 
K. A. Jordan

I have also PM'd everyone in the thread who expressed an interest and I haven't heard from yet. No, I am not stalking you. 

Reminder - deadline to contact me and get on the list is Sept. 30!

~Cate


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

Cate,

Just wanted to say thanks! 

The blog looks awesome.. I appreciate what you're doing. After the 30th (when the list is complete) I'll put together a Listmania.

~ Aithne


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Every one of Debora Geary's amazing books is about witches. I just got another person hooked on them.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

AithneJarretta said:


> Cate,
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks!
> 
> ...


That would be great! And KPFowler gets all the credit for the site. She did a fab job!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

I just PM'd you. I can ask some author friends if they want to join in.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> I just PM'd you. I can ask some author friends if they want to join in.


I've got you on the list - and ask away! That would be great.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

I am really excited about this! 

We're gonna rock Halloween!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes we are!


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I PM'd you, I'm in. The book is going through a final round to catch anything I've missed (still some breeding typos in the wild    ), but should be done by the end of this month, or the first week of October, and published as soon as it's formatted.

Title:  Bound in Amber
Author:  Anne McKinley
Link:  to come

If I'm lucky, I'll have a print edition also by the time this rolls around. I'll at least donate a copy or two of the eBook, and the same of the print. Or is that too much? I've never done anything like this before. 

As for physical prizes, what type of thing do you think would work? I do crafty stuff, and I love to make Halloween things -- decor, mini scrapbook albums, etc. Would something like that be of interest? And would we limit where things would be mailed, i.e. US only, or to anywhere?


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

Hi, Fellow Witchies~  

I'm back!  Sorry to have ignored this thread--under extreme pressure to get sequel to Dewitched to proofer.  Aaaagh! Yes, of course, I will participate and thank you Cate and KP for setting this up.  I cannot lower price but I can do a Trick or Treat give away of both the e-book and paperback.  I can also cross promote the FB page on my FB page. Witches hats to all of you for your enthusiasm and support.  This will be fun great fun! I will check in regularly.
Best~ els


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I'd be willing to do a giveaway Gifting of a few books.  Maybe some of us could help lure the witch lovin' readers with a few free books from the authors.


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

@Cate PMing you now 

I can offer some swag if others are doing swag as well, or I can discount- up to you guys


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Got it! I think swag would be great - everyone loves exclusive stuff - especially if it's free.


----------



## Kristy Tate (Apr 24, 2012)

I have a ghost book. Can I play?


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Kristy Tate said:


> I have a ghost book. Can I play?


Come on in!

Okay - latest additions to the list:

Vera Nazarian 
Christiana Miller 
Juli Monroe 
Anne McKinley 
Shauna Granger 
Brina Courtney
Sarra Cannon

Thanks! Remember - deadline to join in is Sunday. 

So send me your author name/book title/linkie by then.

~Cate


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

So excited! Halloween is my FAVORITE, plus I have the last book in my series coming out so this timing is perfect. Thanks so much Cate for reminding me to join in! 

I'll be lowering price on all my $2.99 books down to just $.99 for the promo. I would also happily offer some free ebooks and some swag to a giveaway. I'll have a "Demons" prize pack to giveaway for my new release anyway - which is a tshirt, ribbon, bookmark, demon tattoo and signed sticker. I'll offer one of those prize packs for the promo! And yes, I know it's supposed to be witches not demons, but in my books they go hand in hand, LOL.  

So happy to be doing something fun to promote with so many other talented authors!!! Thanks for including me!


----------



## MT Berlyn (Mar 27, 2012)

Autumn Greetings to Everyone 

My book is about a forest witch who holds a mysterious ability to heal all wounds.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Thayer Berlyn said:


> Autumn Greetings to Everyone
> 
> My book is about a forest witch who holds a mysterious ability to heal all wounds.


Sounds perfect - PM me your info and I'll add you to the list. 

~Cate


----------



## MT Berlyn (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you, Cate


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Bumping for any last minute witchy interest. 

Deadline to sign up is Sept. 30! Just PM me with your author name/book title/linkie.

Thanks!

~Cate


----------



## vgill (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't know if I'll go free for those days, or drop the price.  Decisions, decisions. With Kindle Select, how far in advance should one change the price to get it to the proper level on the selected days?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

If you're interested, we could also post about this in the KindleBoards blog and our Facebook page - with a list and links to all of the witchy titles. Let me know, and if interested what you think a good timing would be for the post. - Harvey


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

Harvey said:


> If you're interested, we could also post about this in the KindleBoards blog and our Facebook page - with a list and links to all of the witchy titles. Let me know, and if interested what you think a good timing would be for the post. - Harvey


That'd be great! Thanks for offering!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Harvey said:


> If you're interested, we could also post about this in the KindleBoards blog and our Facebook page - with a list and links to all of the witchy titles. Let me know, and if interested what you think a good timing would be for the post. - Harvey


Let me think . . . um - YES. 

Thank you, Harvey - we will get you a date as soon as we have one!

~Cate


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Okay sounds good! It would also help if we could get a list of the books and their ASINs. This might be a *long* blog post as I'd like to include covers for each book too.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

I have that! The deadline to sign up is Sunday, so as soon as it's done, I will PM you.  

~Cate


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm also going to post on my blog... do we need a graphic? I love wasting procrastinating spending time making graphics...


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right! So I'm on board.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

brinacourtney said:


> I'm also going to post on my blog... do we need a graphic? I love wasting procrastinating spending time making graphics...


That would be great! However much time you want to waste procrastinate spend on it works for me. 



Steve Vernon said:


> All right! So I'm on board.


And I've got you on the list!


----------



## julidrevezzo (Sep 15, 2012)

vgill said:


> I don't know if I'll go free for those days, or drop the price. Decisions, decisions. With Kindle Select, how far in advance should one change the price to get it to the proper level on the selected days?


I'm thinking about Select, but I wondered that to. I'm not in it yet, only because I was afraid Select might foul _this_ up. But I like the idea of being able to use those free days. Needless to say I'm still investigating.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Just sent my info! What a great idea this is!  And Karen, the blog looks excellent!


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Sent my PM


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Good morning! I've got everyone who PM'd me on the list.

Last day to sign up is Sunday. 

~Cate


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Ooopss... I just saw this post. Did I miss the deadline?

I hope not. If I make to the list, can I sign up with 'Husband Rehab'? 

Thanks!!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

My collection "Dragon Time" (see my sig) has a witch story in it, "To Act the Witch." Can I still play too?


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

EpubWorld said:


> Ooopss... I just saw this post. Did I miss the deadline?
> 
> I hope not. If I make to the list, can I sign up with 'Husband Rehab'?
> 
> Thanks!!


No, you didn't.  Can I get a linkie for it?



RuthNestvold said:


> My collection "Dragon Time" (see my sig) has a witch story in it, "To Act the Witch." Can I still play too?


And yes, you can!

Got you both on the list. 

Signups go until Sunday!


----------



## vgill (Oct 15, 2011)

re free or reduced price,I've been recommended to go free for the 3 days, for the exposure it gets you, with the increased downloads.  Guess there's something to be said for both ways - go free, get more downloads and hopefully more exposure with hopefuly a better bounce after, or go cents with a lower royalty, and hopefully at least a decent amount of sales.  Might be six of one, half a dozen of the other.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

cate dean said:


> Got you both on the list.
> 
> Signups go until Sunday!


Cool! Do you still need a PM, or do you have everything you need from me?

And we haven't figured out the dates for going free yet, right?


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> Cool! Do you still need a PM, or do you have everything you need from me?
> 
> And we haven't figured out the dates for going free yet, right?


Hi Ruth - no PM necessary, and we have the tentative dates of October 30, 31 & November 1. Thanks for joining in!

Reminder: signups deadline is Sunday.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

This sounds great. We should also notify overseas blogs, like UK, Germany, etc. Last time I did a KB promo, someone had a connection with a German blogger and we started getting a lot of overseas sales.


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd like to be a part of this too. I PM's Cate, but I don't know if it went through.


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

Cate~  Just want to make sure you got my PM. Again, all my appreciation to you and Karen for making this happen. And thank you all, dear KB'rs for your enthusiasm and participation.  My best~ els


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

philstern said:


> I'd like to be a part of this too. I PM's Cate, but I don't know if it went through.


Phil - got it! You should have received my reply a few minutes ago. I've been gone all day helping my brother move.



Toonldy said:


> Cate~ Just want to make sure you got my PM. Again, all my appreciation to you and Karen for making this happen. And thank you all, dear KB'rs for your enthusiasm and participation. My best~ els


ELS - got yours too and sent a reply.

I just need link info from epubworld for Husband Rehab and I will be caught up.

Signups end Sunday, Sept 30.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

My series (below) has a sorcerer. I hope that's OK.

It's not in Select, but I can do a Smashwords giveaway code and lower the price to 99c on Amazon.

Name: Patty Jansen
Title: Fire & Ice
Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005TF1B9K


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> My series (below) has a sorcerer. I hope that's OK.
> 
> It's not in Select, but I can do a Smashwords giveaway code and lower the price to 99c on Amazon.
> 
> ...


Patty - got you on the list. 



Matthew W. Grant said:


> By what date does the book need to be published? I have one that will fit the theme, but I'm still working on it. I know it obviously needs to be available for the promo dates at the end of the month, but you will need complete info and links sooner than that to send to blogs and promo outlets.
> 
> Thanks,
> Matthew


Matthew - we can put a placeholder for you, and just pull it if you don't get done in time. There are a couple other people in process. Just PM me your info.

Today is the last day for signups! I'll be checking back throughout the day. Happy Sunday!

~Cate


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

Cate~ Hee! My post just got bumped by yours! I was just reminding everyone that today's the last day and to pm you! Thanks to all for your enthusiasm and participation -- and a special big shout out to Cate and Karen!  ~ els


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Sophrosyne said:


> This sounds great. We should also notify overseas blogs, like UK, Germany, etc. Last time I did a KB promo, someone had a connection with a German blogger and we started getting a lot of overseas sales.


That was me.  I will be happy to notify her again! She seems to enjoy the free promos too. *g*


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> That was me.  I will be happy to notify her again! She seems to enjoy the free promos too. *g*


That's fabulous! Thank you so much!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

From what I remember -- granted, my brain is a little foggy right now -- but I think what worked best was a combo notification to blogs, so that everyone does an individual notification and we also send a group notification. The group notifications cost money though, so we should see how many people we have who want in. If we chip in, say, $20 a piece, we should be able to cover the pay sites. What do you all think?


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok I just read through the whole post and here's a recap- 
1. Lower price to... (we didn't totally decide) .99?? for the three days
2. Three days are Oct 30, 31, and Nov 1st
3. Tweet, blog, facebook about the promo
4. Change your description (if you can, I currently can't touch mine) to say something about special price for Which Witch promo
5. Use hashtag #whichwitch to promo your book and others
6. Possibly donate an ebook, swag, or cash for a giveaway

Am I missing anything? How about I create a facebook page and we can do a facebook party?
Graphic is done- let me know what you think!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Just wanted to pitch in and say I have a list of sites that I notified for my last group promo as well as the sites that require individual authors to submit.  Let me know if you guys would find that helpful and good luck!


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

ooo sorry about the huge picture!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Wait, are we doing a 99-cent sale or doing a free sale?


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> Wait, are we doing a 99-cent sale or doing a free sale?


I wasn't sure either, I know someone had mentioned that since we're not all in Select- freebie would be hard to do.
I know I can't go free, not sure about others.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> From what I remember -- granted, my brain is a little foggy right now -- but I think what worked best was a combo notification to blogs, so that everyone does an individual notification and we also send a group notification. The group notifications cost money though, so we should see how many people we have who want in. If we chip in, say, $20 a piece, we should be able to cover the pay sites. What do you all think?


Please remember that not all of us are paying in $, and that for some of us, with the exchange rate as it is, $20 is quite a lot of money  e.g. for me that would be more than R160. I dont want to scupper this for everyone else though, so if it's an important part of the plan, I'll either have to pay up, or get out


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Briana - your picture is wonderful.  Facebook page is a great idea.

I thought we had a choice, either stay at current price, drop price to $.99 or go free.  Does everyone have to go free?  That could be a problem for those in Select who already did the five days.  I didn't, but I know some authors can't go free.  It will leave out some great books.

If we keep the current price of our book and add a free Gift giveaway of a few books, that would be my personal choice, although I know others want to do a free or price drop for the promotion.

I'll contact Bewitching Blog Tours about the promo. I'm doing a tour there in October.  She may add it to her site.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Good morning all,

everyone who PM'd or put their info in the thread is on the list. I will post the final list tonight.

Brina - LOVE the graphic! And a facebook page is a great idea! We can link between that the and the blogger site.

For price - we have several categories, from free to under $5. So you can pick your poison and we'll put your book(s) on that page. Here is the link:  [URL=http://witchyebooks.blogspot]http://witchyebooks.blogspot.com/[/url]

The promo ideas are great! I'm going to PM a couple people, and we will get some things organized over the next couple of days!

~Cate

ETA - linkie to site!


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

facebook page is up and running, please LIKE and share with your readers

www.facebook.com/witchybooks

also please share your blurb, buy link, and cover- I'll share them out as the page, please write it up the exact way you want to see it (I'll try to share them all twice during the month, so share it now and again in two weeks)
if we want any sort of following for the page (and party) we need to start now, let's get a hundred likes by the end of the week!

ETA: also share your own facebook page on the wall so we can LIKE it as well, it will make it easier for readers to find you
if you're totally in, we could do a three night party- everybody takes shifts to run the page I would need at least eight people besides myself to help out


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

Brina~ The FB page is awesome. I hit like.  I will post on my FB page and request likes. Thank you so much for doing this!!!! Warm best~ els


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Brina - looks great! Already put on my page and tweeted. I will add my blurb and links today!

~Cate


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

I liked and shared the FB page on FB, and shared it on G+, and Twitter. I also posted my blurb on the FB page. Used the #WhichWitch hashtag at G+ and Twitter. I also posted about the FB page on my blog.


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

You can add your books on Goodreads to the following lists:

http://www.goodreads.com/list/show/18199.Magicians_Sorcerers_Witches_In_Romance_UF
http://www.goodreads.com/list/show/12253.Fairies_vs_Vampires_vs_Witches
http://www.goodreads.com/list/show/3121.Witch_Hunts
http://www.goodreads.com/list/show/5913.every_witch_has_its_day_
http://www.goodreads.com/list/show/18688.Fiction_for_the_witch_in_us
http://www.goodreads.com/list/show/4033.Boil_Boil_Toil_and_Trouble
http://www.goodreads.com/list/show/10916.Witches
http://www.goodreads.com/list/show/8466.Werewolves_Witches_Dragons_and_More
http://www.goodreads.com/list/show/272.Vampires_and_Werewolves_and_Witches_Oh_My_
http://www.goodreads.com/list/show/8548.Wise_Women_Witches_Midwives_Healers_and_Strong_Girls_
http://www.goodreads.com/list/show/593.Wicca_and_other_Pagan_based_Fiction

I have had good success getting attention on Goodreads by adding my book to Listopia at Goodreads. I avoid adding it to any 'Best" lists, since as the author that would be a bit pretentious and readers might frown on it. However, Goodreads does allow authors to add their books to relevant lists by topic. It's the best way to get noticed on Goodreads in my experience.

You first need to add your own book to your bookshelf - I put mine on a custom bookshelf called _wrote_ , then you can add it to a list. If your book is not listed at Goodreads, you can apply to be a Librarian so that you can modify the book database. You will need to provide your own cover, and you can list it by asin, isbn, kobo id, etc... and possibly without any identifying number at all, I don't know for sure. I added mine by asin after Amazon withdrew database support for Goodreads, and it accepted my asin but I did have to upload my own cover. (I am a Goodreads Author and Librarian - getting approved was relatively simple.)

If anyone knows of more witch-themed lists not listed here, please post them. Thanks.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I liked the Facebook page and shared my link (with a description emphasizing the witch story *g*). But it's very late now here in central Europe, and I will have to check back tomorrow for the other stuff I need to do.


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

The FB page looks great. Thanks for the awesome graphic Brina!!

I shared my link, but not sure I did it right, lol. Let me know if I screwed it up . I will share the page on my FB and twitter over the next few weeks. I have some fun giveaways coming up for the release of my next book, so I'll add this FB page to the Rafflecopter entry requirements!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay all:

here is the final list - *updating with prices*

Witchy books list

Valerie Gillen - A Little Magic (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/A-Little-Magic-ebook/dp/B005OUHOXM/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1348276730&sr=1-2&keywords=a+little+magic 

Aithne Jarretta - Enchanted Ravensong: Charmed Evermore
http://www.amazon.com/Enchanted-Ravensong-Charmed-Evermore-ebook/dp/B008QL2Z5I/

Aithne Jaretta - Samhain Spirit - details coming

CJ Archer - Honor Bound (Book 1 of The Witchblade Chronicles) (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Honor-Bound-Witchblade-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B004VCY0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1348277109&sr=1-1&keywords=honor+bound+cj+archer 

CJ Archer - Kiss Of Ash (Book 2 of The Witchblade Chronicles) (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Kiss-Book-Witchblade-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B004UB5T3S/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1348277148&sr=1-1&keywords=kiss+of+ash 

Cate Dean - Rest For The Wicked - The Claire Wiche Chronicles Book 1 (free)
http://www.amazon.com/Rest-For-The-Wicked-ebook/dp/B007UVBMFO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335054356&sr=8-1

Cate Dean - A Gathering of Angels - The Claire Wiche Chronicles Book 2 (2.99)
http://www.amazon.com/Gathering-Angels-Claire-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B008SUUSEW/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1344298405&sr=1-7&keywords=a+gathering+of+angels 

Cate Dean - Back in Black - The Claire Wiche Chronicles Book 3 - details coming (2.99)

P.M. Richter - The Necromancer (Pam)
http://www.amazon.com/The-Necromancer-ebook/dp/B004AYDGVM/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1289272233&sr=1-1-fkmr0

N.R. Wick - Land of No Angels (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Land-Angels-Dark-Ascension-ebook/dp/B0054E2F32

N.R. Wick - Land of No Mortals (1.99)
http://www.amazon.com/Land-Mortals-Dark-Ascension-ebook/dp/B0081RLGBQ

Alex Owens - Kill Me
http://www.amazon.com/Kill-Me-ebook/dp/B007UPOLR6

Victoria Champion - Song of the Mourning Dove (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00806IT5E/ref=as_li_tf_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=artofvictcham-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B00806IT5E

Melissa L. Webb - Bell, Book, and Sandals (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Bell-Sandals-Maxie-Duncan-ebook/dp/B008QNS1KY

V. J. Chambers - The Toil and Trouble Trilogy Book 1 (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Toil-Trouble-Trilogy-Book-ebook/dp/B005US9WZG/

V. J. Chambers - The Toil and Trouble Trilogy Book 2 (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Toil-Trouble-Trilogy-Book-ebook/dp/B007GTCVZA/

Juli D. Revezzo - The Artist's Inheritance
http://www.amazon.com/Artists-Inheritance-Antique-Magic-ebook/dp/B008XL82IU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345040600&sr=1-1

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/220457

K. A. Jordan - Swallow The Moon (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Swallow-the-Moon-ebook/dp/B005CX8OKS/

Vera Nazarian - The Witch Who Made Adjustments (free - Smashwords coupon - DD67A)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006V3FJ4M/

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006V3FJ4M/

Christiana Miller - Somebody Tell Aunt Tillie She's Dead (free)
http://www.amazon.com/Somebody-Tell-Aunt-Tillie-ebook/dp/B004XTS58I/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Juli Monroe - The Case of the Haunted Vampire 
http://www.amazon.com/Haunted-Vampire-Warlock-Files-ebook/dp/B006OSLW18

Anne McKinley - Bound in Amber - details coming

Shauna Granger - The Elemental Series

Earth - http://www.amazon.com/Earth-Elemental-Series-ebook/dp/B004YTPBX4/ref=pd_sim_kstore_90

Air - http://www.amazon.com/Air-Elemental-Series-ebook/dp/B006181DE2/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1

Water - http://www.amazon.com/Water-Elemental-Series-ebook/dp/B008CK6QEE/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1

Brina Courtney - Summer in Salem - details coming

Sarra Cannon - Peachville High Series

Beautiful Demons - (free)
http://www.amazon.com/Beautiful-Demons-Peachville-High-ebook/dp/B004A14RI6/

Inner Demons - (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Inner-Demons-Peachville-High-ebook/dp/B004GXAZ0C/

Bitter Demons - (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Bitter-Demons-Peachville-High-ebook/dp/B004PGNNI6/

Shadow Demons - (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Demons-Peachville-High-ebook/dp/B005A74DT2/

Rival Demons - (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Rival-Demons-Peachville-High-ebook/dp/B006ZT0IIE/

Thayer Berlyn - The Evangeline Heresy: A Tale of Shadows and Forest Witchery
http://www.amazon.com/The-Evangeline-Heresy-Witchery-ebook/dp/B006GEIHHM

Kristy Tate - A Ghost of a Second Chance (free - Smashwords coupon - CN68V)
http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Second-Chance-Arbor-ebook/dp/B007IK0KZK/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1

Steve Vernon - Tatterdemon
http://www.amazon.com/TATTERDEMON-ebook/dp/B0081UEXPE

Jennifer Rainey - The Beldam's Eye (free)
http://www.amazon.com/The-Beldams-Bedbury-Series-ebook/dp/B009E7U3DO/ref=dp_kinw_strp_1

Glenn Bullion - A Witch To Live
http://www.amazon.com/A-Witch-to-Live-ebook/dp/B007ERUITK/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1348839014&sr=8-4

Masha du Toit - The Story Trap
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007P5CIDK

Masha du Toit - Strange Neighbors
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005C41FRG

Curtis Hox - Husband Rehab (99 cents)
www.amazon.com/Husband-Rehab-ebook/dp/B009NB0HG4/

Ruth Nestvold - Dragon Time and Other Stories (free)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006UMIU8G/

E.L. Sarnoff - Dewitched (2.99)
http://www.amazon.com/Dewitched-Untold-Story-Queen-ebook/dp/B0089YA7W0

E.L. Sarnoff - Unhitched - details coming (99 cents)

Phil Stern - Witches (free)
http://www.amazon.com/Witches-ebook/dp/B005IL1T4M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1348981265&sr=8-1&keywords=witches+phil+stern 

Alexandra Sokoloff - Book of Shadows
http://www.amazon.com/Book-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B006HWV3AG

Patty Jansen - Fire & Ice (99 cents) (Smashwords coupon)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005TF1B9K

Matthew W. Grant - Dark Secrets - details coming

Rex Jameson - Hallow's Ween (2.99)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009GW4DAQ

Please check for spelling, correct links, titles, etc, and let me know if there are any corrections. Thanks everyone - look forward to a fantastic promo. 

~Cate


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Everything is looking good! Liked the FB page, will post on blog and other places later today -- have to take my mother to the doctor, so that will slow me down. I'm hoping I don't have to take her to radiation everyday, or I'll never get this book done.

I'll have my details for you to post as soon as I can. I think I've got the blurb the way I want it, and only need a couple of tweaks on the cover. I hope to be published early next week, knock on wood.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Added my info to FB, and this made me realize how much I suck at FB.  Had to delete and re-add the post 3 times.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Liked and posted the Witchy Face Book page on my FB.

Question:  I'm keeping the price on my book, but would like to give some away.  When I post on Witchy FB page should I mention this giveaway?  If I gift free books, maybe 10, I'd have to also post my email and ask for the person's email to gift the the books.  I don't know how Witchy FB wants me to do it.  Should I wait till Oct 30th or do it now so it will go on the Witchy Blog?


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Liked and posted the Witchy Face Book page on my FB.
> 
> Question: I'm keeping the price on my book, but would like to give some away. When I post on Witchy FB page should I mention this giveaway? If I gift free books, maybe 10, I'd have to also post my email and ask for the person's email to gift the the books. I don't know how Witchy FB wants me to do it. Should I wait till Oct 30th or do it now so it will go on the Witchy Blog?


Also curious, as I won't be changing my price, but may do a giveaway.


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

Pamela said:


> Liked and posted the Witchy Face Book page on my FB.
> 
> Question: I'm keeping the price on my book, but would like to give some away. When I post on Witchy FB page should I mention this giveaway? If I gift free books, maybe 10, I'd have to also post my email and ask for the person's email to gift the the books. I don't know how Witchy FB wants me to do it. Should I wait till Oct 30th or do it now so it will go on the Witchy Blog?


I can only answer for the FB page but I would appreciate if you would post on the 30th with ***GIVEAWAY***(COMING SOON) before any other words in your post. I will then use the giveaway during the party for that day. So do a post on the 30th, 31st, or 1st. I'll encourage the winners to review your book, like your facebook page, anything else to promote sales.

Do we have anyone willing to send swag for giveaways? If you send to me, I'll send it all out to winners.

Lastly, can anyone share responsibilities on the facebook page? Like one or two other people? We've had almost 100 likes yesterday alone and people are looking for recommendations(I've got two books coming out this month and I gotta write too)- can anyone share the load?
Thanks!


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

brinacourtney said:


> Lastly, can anyone share responsibilities on the facebook page? Like one or two other people? We've had almost 100 likes yesterday alone and people are looking for recommendations(I've got two books coming out this month and I gotta write too)- can anyone share the load?
> Thanks!


Brina,

Facebook makes me stand on my head...meaning I can't figure out my own page. Wish I could help with admin, but here's something that might help with the recommendations.

I completed the Amazon Listmania:

http://www.amazon.com/lm/R1EZCS1MYIS57T/

A note about the list: This is the published titles. Closer to our event, I'll check for new titles to add. The comment section could have only 400 characters. Please forgive me if I've messed up any descriptions. I used the first part and on several had to stop in the middle of a sentence. Aside from that the page looks really good.. 

~ Aithne


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

The Amazon Listmania is super.  There's that little button at the bottom that says "add all items to cart"

The urge to press was almost irresistible.  Great Job Aithne!


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

brinacourtney said:


> Lastly, can anyone share responsibilities on the facebook page? Like one or two other people? We've had almost 100 likes yesterday alone and people are looking for recommendations(I've got two books coming out this month and I gotta write too)- can anyone share the load?
> Thanks!


What does an admin need to do? I admin my own FB author page - I just let people post and comment on my wall, so the system takes care of itself. What else needs to be done? Let me know, and I will see if I can help.


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

Not terribly much, just need a few more people to share things, images, books, reccomendations. Mostly share and comment.
I just got called back to work today (totally unexpected) so I really need a couple other people to help out
Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

brinacourtney said:


> Not terribly much, just need a few more people to share things, images, books, reccomendations. Mostly share and comment.
> I just got called back to work today (totally unexpected) so I really need a couple other people to help out
> Thanks!


I'll be out of town and away from the computer the next few days but afterwards I can help admin. You should be able to add me via my Page, if not let me know and I can friend you on my private FB account.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

I've got 'Swallow the Moon' at $.99  - I'll make sure it stays there for the duration.

Thanks a TON for doing this! I'll be back to add lists and repost!


----------



## vgill (Oct 15, 2011)

I have myown personal FB page, don't have one as an author page, but I would be glad to help out with the Witchy FB page, just tell me what to do.

The FB page and graphics look super great!  I'm so excited for this promo.  I have a bag of Lindt chocolates I would like to donate for the giveaway, and also a signed copy of Chris Bohjalian's newest book, The Sandcastle Girls (I mean it's not a witchy book, but if you thought it would be of interest, would be glad to donate it)


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

brinacourtney said:


> Not terribly much, just need a few more people to share things, images, books, reccomendations. Mostly share and comment.
> I just got called back to work today (totally unexpected) so I really need a couple other people to help out
> Thanks!


You can add me, Brina, just let me know when I've got the power.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Whew! That's a lot of witchy books! 

Let me know what date you would like us to run a KB blog post about this! Maybe a week before Hallowe'en?


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Harvey said:


> Whew! That's a lot of witchy books!
> 
> Let me know what date you would like us to run a KB blog post about this! Maybe a week before Hallowe'en?


Hi Harvey - that would be great! Yep, the witches came flying in for this one.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

This is all looking fabulous! I've been away for awhile and not coming to KB but I'm back now. I'm still not sure what we're supposed to do for the promo, though. Temporarily lower our prices? Amazon only? I'm happy to drop the price of both my books for a few days around Halloween, but I can't go free on Amazon since I'm not in Select. BTW, the FB page looks great (I've liked but haven't posted yet) and the Listmania was a great idea! You guys are so good at this promo thing and I completely suck at it.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

cate dean said:


> Hi Harvey - that would be great! Yep, the witches came flying in for this one.


Okay, we'll post it on October 24th. I'll check back in on the 22nd or so to see if any of the missing ASINs have come through. - Harvey


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Harvey said:


> Okay, we'll post it on October 24th. I'll check back in on the 22nd or so to see if any of the missing ASINs have come through. - Harvey


Thanks, Harvey! You're the best.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

CJArcher said:


> This is all looking fabulous! I've been away for awhile and not coming to KB but I'm back now. I'm still not sure what we're supposed to do for the promo, though. Temporarily lower our prices? Amazon only? I'm happy to drop the price of both my books for a few days around Halloween, but I can't go free on Amazon since I'm not in Select. BTW, the FB page looks great (I've liked but haven't posted yet) and the Listmania was a great idea! You guys are so good at this promo thing and I completely suck at it.


Hi CJ - we do have several price points on the blogger site: http://witchyebooks.blogspot.com/

Now that the list is final, it's time to decide what price you all want, so KP can start organizing for the site. (I can be admin there, too, if you want help, KP.)

We also had several promo suggestions/offers from people. Now is the time to step up and confirm. We can also do a paid promo somewhere if you want to go that direction.

Let's start throwing out ideas!


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

I was planning to lower to $.99 for the days of the promotion on Amazon only. If there's a list somewhere to say what we're doing, I guess add me to it. I can give away ebooks through Smashwords too and would be happy to contribute coupon codes to a giveaway if we go that route.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

valeriec80 said:


> I was planning to lower to $.99 for the days of the promotion on Amazon only. If there's a list somewhere to say what we're doing, I guess add me to it. I can give away ebooks through Smashwords too and would be happy to contribute coupon codes to a giveaway if we go that route.


You all can either put it in the thread or PM me and I will update the list I posted earlier: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,126942.100.html (post 112)

Remember - it doesn't have to be free, there are other price categories. But if it's free somewhere else, or you want to do a smashwords coupon, let me know, and I'll add it on!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Update - I went through the thread and added prices where I saw them mentioned. Let me know if you've changed your mind - so check the list I pointed to on the post above and get your prices/coupons in!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

For spreading the word:

chrisanthropic - thank you! - has generously shared this doc he created during the fantasy promo he did with other KBers. Here is the link to the doc: http://goo.gl/6jf8s

Schmooze away!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Bumping for my fellow witchy-poos.


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

Whew! You guys have been busy little witchy-poo's while I've been *marrying off *my sister! (Not to be mis-read as Marrying my sister. that would be weird.)

Fabulous graphics and the FB page is killer too!

Free books and/ or discounted books welcome. And at the risk of totally snowing myself under with data entry, you can give links to other venues besides the Zon. (Though if it's one price on Zon and another somewhere else, it does make categorizing things difficult. Hmm. Thoughts?)

Also, I chose blogger so that we could also run a rafflecopter giveaway set. We can give each person an entry for liking "Superb Author's" facebook page, following them on twitter, etc.) Prizes could include anything from a signed paperback, t-shirt or other swag, etc. . I'm not super-familiar with rafflecopter, but I'm sure I can figure it out eventually. 

Cate: Sure, once I figure out how to add someone as an admin, I can add you if you've got the time!


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry for the lateness on this, but is there any chance on getting in on this promotion? I have a new Halloween story that features witches.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009GW4DAQ

It's 2.99 but I'm also giving away 50 copies on Library Thing (ends 10/10). Which of these blog postings might I be able to join? Is it too late?

Edit: Also, I would have no problems providing a Smashwords coupon for the three days, posting on Facebook, etc. Is it OK to share a link on the Witchy books Facebook?


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

The Facebook page looks fabulous!!  I just linked my book there, and I'll spread the word about the page when I got off work this afternoon. My book, The Beldam's Eye, is currently $2.99, and I plan to make it free for the 30th-1st.


----------



## melissalwebb (Dec 20, 2010)

I plan on lowering Bell, Book, and Sandals to 99 cents for those days.  I have a signed paperback I can throw into the raffle as well.  Thanks again.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Rex Jameson said:


> Sorry for the lateness on this, but is there any chance on getting in on this promotion? I have a new Halloween story that features witches.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009GW4DAQ
> 
> ...


Well, ummmmmm - Okay, just this once.  I'll add you to the list, and feel free to share your link, now that you have been officially welcomed into the coven.


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

cate dean said:


> Well, ummmmmm - Okay, just this once.  I'll add you to the list, and feel free to share your link, now that you have been officially welcomed into the coven.


Yay! *Skips and dances around a cauldron* 

We'll see how long it takes me to figure out how to share a link on the Facebook page...

Edit: I believe it's shared now. I've also shared the Facebook page for Witchy Books on my own page. BTW, there's another Witchy books that seems to show up when I search on Facebook for our page, but ours didn't show up for some reason--even though I figured the search engine would show preference for us since I've liked the page.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

In case I haven't already stated my intentions, I intend to go free with Dragon Time during the promotion. I will try to figure out what else I still have to do that I forgot.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow, y'all have been busy! Everything looks great. I'm really stumped though on price reduction vs. free. I have no idea what I should do. Let me sleep on it.

Sorry I keep skipping out. I've spent the last few months in and out of the hospital and in various specialist's offices as they try to figure out why my internal organs are staging a multi-level strike. It's been a bit nerve-wracking and really time-consuming. And it's really cutting into my writing time, so my body needs to knock it off and shape the heck up.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, this is looking good, everybody! 

I've been thinking about my pricing for the promotion, and I'm still not sure how to do it. Since I won't be signing up for Select, I think I'll do a 100% off coupon code on Smashwords for the three days.

I'm hoping to be finished with everything and have the book up Thursday. Helping my mom out with her medical stuff has taken a lot more of my time and concentration that I thought it would, and having two sisters sick and unable to help wasn't great, but what can you do? Life rolls, as DWS calls them.   

Anyway, I need to check out the blog and see what I can contribute.


----------



## julidrevezzo (Sep 15, 2012)

Ooh! I didn't know these were out there! Thanks so much for the list, Victoria.  erm....I think I'm blind. Is there a save button to push after you've add the reason you're adding voting for the books these lists?



Victoria Champion said:


> You can add your books on Goodreads to the following lists:
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/list/show/18199.Magicians_Sorcerers_Witches_In_Romance_UF
> http://www.goodreads.com/list/show/12253.Fairies_vs_Vampires_vs_Witches
> ...


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

julidrevezzo said:


> Ooh! I didn't know these were out there! Thanks so much for the list, Victoria.  erm....I think I'm blind. Is there a save button to push after you've add the reason you're adding voting for the books these lists?


I never added a reason (it's optional) so I don't know how to save that.


----------



## julidrevezzo (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, I won't worry about it then.


----------



## Kristy Tate (Apr 24, 2012)

Please make A Ghost of a Second free. Here is the smashword's coupon code. Feel free (no pun intended) to share. Thanks!
CN68V


----------



## vgill (Oct 15, 2011)

I think I'll go with .99 cent pricing for A Little Magic.  Done free before ,never tried .99, so let's see how it goes.  I have a bag of Lindt chocolates and a signed copy of Chris Bohjalian's newest book, The Sandcastle Girls, that I'd like to donate to the rafflecopter


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

I'll lower Land of No Angels to .99 and Land of No Mortals to 1.99 for the promo. Also, I'd be willing to give away copies for free, but I don't use Smashwords. So, if we do a giveaway or something, I'd gladly put forth some freebies.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

I think we'll lower Husband Rehab to .99. By the way it is finally live, here's the link: www.amazon.com/Husband-Rehab-ebook/dp/B009NB0HG4/

I've read most of the pages, but I am not sure what's planned thus far. I noticed Christopher' list was posted here, but I am unclear if we should act on it, or someone is doing it for the group. Anyway, if anyone can quickly list what's been done, what needs to be done, and what each of us should do individually, it would be great.

Thanks everyone, looking forward to a fabulous promo!!
Rose


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

Hi, Cate~

I will be leaving the price of Dewitched at $2.99 but for the promo I will be offering Unhitched at $.99. Unhitched is off to my formatter today!

Warm best~ els


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

EpubWorld said:


> I've read most of the pages, but I am not sure what's planned thus far. I noticed Christopher' list was posted here, but I am unclear if we should act on it, or someone is doing it for the group. Anyway, if anyone can quickly list what's been done, what needs to be done, and what each of us should do individually, it would be great.
> 
> Thanks everyone, looking forward to a fabulous promo!!
> Rose


Second that !  I've been following the posts, but am not sure what the consensus is.

At the moment, I cant add my books to the Facebook page, as I dont have an account there any more.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Masha - I'll add your book to the FB page if you tell me which one to add and what you want to say to introduce it.

You can PM me or just write it on this thread.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Pamela said:


> Masha - I'll add your book to the FB page if you tell me which one to add and what you want to say to introduce it.
> 
> You can PM me or just write it on this thread.


Thanks Pamela that is extremely kind of you!  I will get back to you with the details later today.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

PM sent, Pamela, let me know if that is enough information.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I added Dragon Time, the collection that has the witch story, to the Facebook page, and I've set the book to go free Oct. 30-Nov. 1. I will blog about the witch promo once the web page is updated. For those who are going free like me, I have a blog post which I update regularly for places to promote a freebie:

https://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/03/04/promoting-ebooks-with-kdp-select/

I probably won't be able to do much during the promo because I'll be visiting family, and I don't know how much Internet time I'll have. But I'll do my best to promote it before! And I will write the German blog, Verlorene Werke, about the promo.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Masha - I put your books on the FB page and sent you a PM.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks Pamela, you are a star.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay - I've updated all the prices I could find. Please let me know if I missed one - been offline, literally. Moved this weekend. And for the next steps - let's hear some ideas!

~Cate


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay, kids - cat herding time. 

For the last promo I did, everyone who was free submitted their books to the usual suspects, and we also did a paid group ad. We already have the fab pic, Facebook page and blogger site.

Just to get the suggestion ball rolling:


do you want to do a paid ad?
can you submit your free books? Most of the biggies want a certain number of reviews. POI may require the sacrifice of a unicorn. 
I think we all should tweet, Facebook, cross promote on our sites
do you want to do a blog hop to everyone's author site?

Let the clamor begin.


----------



## julidrevezzo (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice page, Brina.  I hit LIKE. Uh, I don't know anything about running a facebook group, though. Sorry. 



brinacourtney said:


> facebook page is up and running, please LIKE and share with your readers
> 
> www.facebook.com/witchybooks
> 
> ...


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

I've tried 99 cents and it really didn't work for me. So, I'm thinking... I'll go free. This may be the last time I go free with Tillie, so may as well go out with a bang.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll do 99c for Fire & Ice and can also do Smashwords free coupons. It's not in Select.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> I've tried 99 cents and it really didn't work for me. So, I'm thinking... I'll go free. This may be the last time I go free with Tillie, so may as well go out with a bang.





Patty Jansen said:


> I'll do 99c for Fire & Ice and can also do Smashwords free coupons. It's not in Select.


Got you both on the list!


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

Summer in Salem will be going to .99 which will be $3 off
Hops are pretty easy to set up if we want to do that too!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm doing a hop with the anthology in my sig. We are having a scavenger hunt - find the (pretty easy to spot) list of pictures relating to the story for points toward one of 3 $20 Amazon cards. We are also giving away story related items as individual authors, and that is listed on the blog hop page. 

Not everyone has to participate, but if we got a show of hands, we can decide whether or not to pursue.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I've just had a horrible day! I was going to go over the book for a final pass when I realized I was working from a file that only had about the first ten chapters. I went through just about every inch of this stupid computer, and couldn't find the rest of it.

Cue panic attack! The thing is, I _know_ the blasted thing was there, somewhere, because I'd done a full typo pass since my old drive crashed.  I finally found the missing stuff, filed under another book's auto-backup.

The point of this long gripe is that the book will be out later than I'd said, probably Tuesday. I'm planning on going free on Smashwords the three days, and I'm sure I can come up with something to give away, though it won't be paperback versions unless I really get my butt in gear--and I'm not sure I can get the formatting done in time.

So, let's see...

do you want to do a paid ad? If the more experienced think that will work, I could chip in a little cash.
can you submit your free books? Most of the biggies want a certain number of reviews. POI may require the sacrifice of a unicorn. I can try, if someone can tell me where (I'll have no reviews, so POI would be out?).
I think we all should tweet, Facebook, cross promote on our sites I can do that
do you want to do a blog hop to everyone's author site? I don't have lots of hits on my blog, but sure.


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> I've just had a horrible day! I was going to go over the book for a final pass when I realized I was working from a file that only had about the first ten chapters. I went through just about every inch of this stupid computer, and couldn't find the rest of it.
> 
> Cue panic attack! The thing is, I _know_ the blasted thing was there, somewhere, because I'd done a full typo pass since my old drive crashed.  I finally found the missing stuff, filed under another book's auto-backup.


I can not urge you enough to do a regular backup every writing session into the cloud - such as Google Doc/Drive (free) or Dropbox.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

*Do you want to do a paid ad? *

I'm hesitant to do this myself since the exchange rate could make it a bit expensive for me, but I dont want to hold others back if they want to.

*Can you submit your free books? *

One of my books (Strange Neighbours) is on Smashwords, so I can generate a coupon code, the other (The Story Trap) I cant make free.

*I think we all should tweet, Facebook, cross promote on our sites*

Absolutely - I've got a lot of followers on G+

*Do you want to do a blog hop to everyone's author site?*

Sounds like a plan  Why not.


----------



## Jenni Norris (Oct 10, 2012)

I can recommend the works of MommaWhiteCougar, now available as e-books on Kindle:

The Sacred Wheel - A guide to the pagan year for beginners in witchcraft and wicca
WhiteCougar's Journals - The diaries of a wiccan witch


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi witchy friends 

Sorry I haven't been very active. I am in serious crunch mode to try to get my book to my critique partners so I can release on time. 

Paid ad: I would be willing to do this, but is there time? I know some of those places are booked up way in advance. I could chip in 10 bucks or whatever if we decide to go for it.

Free books: I can submit to POI and other various places. I've already been featured there twice, so no idea if they will get annoyed, haha. It's worth a shot, though. 

I will definitely help promote on my site and FB and twitter. I already posted one time to my FB and twitter, but I need to blog about it too. Will do that next week maybe.

A blog hop would be fun! Should we offer a bigger prize for that though? I did one blog hop before where you got a different word in the phrase at each blog and then at the last stop, you had to enter the correct phrase into a rafflecopter entry form. We could maybe figure out how many are going to do the blog hop and then come up with a witchy phrase with that many words?? I would be willing to chip in a full set of PHD ebooks for the giveaway. Or I'd also be willing to chip in $10 for this as well so we could buy a gift card/kindle/whatever to give away.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

sarracannon said:


> Hi witchy friends
> 
> Sorry I haven't been very active. I am in serious crunch mode to try to get my book to my critique partners so I can release on time.
> 
> ...


Sarra - I love that idea! We can put the rafflecopter on the blogger site for the promo. Whoever wants in, PM me or leave a post here. I don't think I have admin rights yet to the site, but I will PM KP and we can get that going. Not everyone has to participate, but the more the merrier, and even if you only have a small number of followers, the exposure from other writers' readers hitting your blog will be worth the effort.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Can you PM me (or post here) with the current list of ASINs? I have an idea I want to play with that might help with the FB page and other blog references to this promotion.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Harvey said:


> Can you PM me (or post here) with the current list of ASINs? I have an idea I want to play with that might help with the FB page and other blog references to this promotion.


Hi Harvey,

here you go! Thanks so much for supporting us! 

Witchy books list

Valerie Gillen - A Little Magic (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/A-Little-Magic-ebook/dp/B005OUHOXM/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1348276730&sr=1-2&keywords=a+little+magic 

Aithne Jarretta - Enchanted Ravensong: Charmed Evermore
http://www.amazon.com/Enchanted-Ravensong-Charmed-Evermore-ebook/dp/B008QL2Z5I/

Aithne Jaretta - Samhain Spirit - details coming

Cate Dean - Rest For The Wicked - The Claire Wiche Chronicles Book 1 (free)
http://www.amazon.com/Rest-For-The-Wicked-ebook/dp/B007UVBMFO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335054356&sr=8-1

Cate Dean - A Gathering of Angels - The Claire Wiche Chronicles Book 2 (2.99)
http://www.amazon.com/Gathering-Angels-Claire-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B008SUUSEW/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1344298405&sr=1-7&keywords=a+gathering+of+angels 

Cate Dean - Carry On Wayward Son - The Claire Wiche Chronicles Book 3 - details coming (2.99)

P.M. Richter - The Necromancer (Pam)
http://www.amazon.com/The-Necromancer-ebook/dp/B004AYDGVM/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1289272233&sr=1-1-fkmr0

N.R. Wick - Land of No Angels (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Land-Angels-Dark-Ascension-ebook/dp/B0054E2F32

N.R. Wick - Land of No Mortals (1.99)
http://www.amazon.com/Land-Mortals-Dark-Ascension-ebook/dp/B0081RLGBQ

Alex Owens - Kill Me
http://www.amazon.com/Kill-Me-ebook/dp/B007UPOLR6

Victoria Champion - Song of the Mourning Dove (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00806IT5E/ref=as_li_tf_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=artofvictcham-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B00806IT5E

Melissa L. Webb - Bell, Book, and Sandals (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Bell-Sandals-Maxie-Duncan-ebook/dp/B008QNS1KY

V. J. Chambers - The Toil and Trouble Trilogy Book 1 (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Toil-Trouble-Trilogy-Book-ebook/dp/B005US9WZG/

V. J. Chambers - The Toil and Trouble Trilogy Book 2 (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Toil-Trouble-Trilogy-Book-ebook/dp/B007GTCVZA/

Juli D. Revezzo - The Artist's Inheritance
http://www.amazon.com/Artists-Inheritance-Antique-Magic-ebook/dp/B008XL82IU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345040600&sr=1-1

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/220457

K. A. Jordan - Swallow The Moon (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Swallow-the-Moon-ebook/dp/B005CX8OKS/

Vera Nazarian - The Witch Who Made Adjustments (free - Smashwords coupon - DD67A)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006V3FJ4M/

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006V3FJ4M/

Christiana Miller - Somebody Tell Aunt Tillie She's Dead (free)
http://www.amazon.com/Somebody-Tell-Aunt-Tillie-ebook/dp/B004XTS58I/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Juli Monroe - The Case of the Haunted Vampire
http://www.amazon.com/Haunted-Vampire-Warlock-Files-ebook/dp/B006OSLW18

Anne McKinley - Bound in Amber - details coming

Shauna Granger - The Elemental Series (2.99)

Earth - http://www.amazon.com/Earth-Elemental-Series-ebook/dp/B004YTPBX4/ref=pd_sim_kstore_90

Air - http://www.amazon.com/Air-Elemental-Series-ebook/dp/B006181DE2/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1

Water - http://www.amazon.com/Water-Elemental-Series-ebook/dp/B008CK6QEE/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1

Brina Courtney - Summer in Salem - details coming

Sarra Cannon - Peachville High Series

Beautiful Demons - (free)
http://www.amazon.com/Beautiful-Demons-Peachville-High-ebook/dp/B004A14RI6/

Inner Demons - (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Inner-Demons-Peachville-High-ebook/dp/B004GXAZ0C/

Bitter Demons - (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Bitter-Demons-Peachville-High-ebook/dp/B004PGNNI6/

Shadow Demons - (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Demons-Peachville-High-ebook/dp/B005A74DT2/

Rival Demons - (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Rival-Demons-Peachville-High-ebook/dp/B006ZT0IIE/

Thayer Berlyn - The Evangeline Heresy: A Tale of Shadows and Forest Witchery
http://www.amazon.com/The-Evangeline-Heresy-Witchery-ebook/dp/B006GEIHHM

Kristy Tate - A Ghost of a Second Chance (free - Smashwords coupon - CN68V)
http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Second-Chance-Arbor-ebook/dp/B007IK0KZK/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1

Steve Vernon - Tatterdemon
http://www.amazon.com/TATTERDEMON-ebook/dp/B0081UEXPE

Jennifer Rainey - The Beldam's Eye (free)
http://www.amazon.com/The-Beldams-Bedbury-Series-ebook/dp/B009E7U3DO/ref=dp_kinw_strp_1

Glenn Bullion - A Witch To Live
http://www.amazon.com/A-Witch-to-Live-ebook/dp/B007ERUITK/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1348839014&sr=8-4

Masha du Toit - The Story Trap
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007P5CIDK

Masha du Toit - Strange Neighbors
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005C41FRG

Curtis Hox - Husband Rehab (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Husband-Rehab-ebook/dp/B009NB0HG4/

Ruth Nestvold - Dragon Time and Other Stories (free)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006UMIU8G/

E.L. Sarnoff - Dewitched (2.99)
http://www.amazon.com/Dewitched-Untold-Story-Queen-ebook/dp/B0089YA7W0

E.L. Sarnoff - Unhitched - details coming (99 cents)

Phil Stern - Witches (free)
http://www.amazon.com/Witches-ebook/dp/B005IL1T4M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1348981265&sr=8-1&keywords=witches+phil+stern

Alexandra Sokoloff - Book of Shadows
http://www.amazon.com/Book-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B006HWV3AG

Patty Jansen - Fire & Ice (99 cents) (Smashwords coupon)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005TF1B9K

Matthew W. Grant - Dark Secrets (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Secrets-ebook/dp/B009QXTB0C

Rex Jameson - Hallow's Ween (2.99)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009GW4DAQ


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm definitely in, Cate!


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

blog hop linky?

It's not pretty, but click the link... it works


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

This is shaping up nicely! I'd be happy to be part of a blog hop. I don't have a blog but I do have a website with a Contest page which I can use. What prize are we offering? Free books or should we all contribute say $5 to buy an Amazon gift voucher. This is what I've done before and it worked well.


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Brina, what do we do with the link? Add our site to it or something? Sorry, I'm clueless .

As for the prize, I say let's give away any ebooks we are willing to offer up plus a gift card or a Kindle. The basic Kindle is now only $69, so it's pretty cheap if we have several people participating. Of course, with a gift card, the people who already have a Kindle could just use it to buy books or whatever... hmmm. Maybe the gift card?? I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

Blog Hop instructions:
Click link (see above)
Add your blog (and e-mail)
I will send you all the linky when it's complete you embed it in your post
We will all link back to the main page for a raffle copter (we can also use the same entry form on all the blogs you only have to make one, just let me know)
Add image from facebook page
Watch your blog go nuts for a couple days! (It's fun to have over 1k pages views!)


----------



## vgill (Oct 15, 2011)

I could contribute 5 or 10 dollars to a gift card/Kindle/whatever.  I'm going to have an interview up on Ebook Deal of the Day UK unfortunately not until nov 12th, but she said they would put up a blurb about our Witchy promo,so hopefully they will remember.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

brinacourtney said:


> Blog Hop instructions:
> Click link (see above)
> Add your blog (and e-mail)
> I will send you all the linky when it's complete you embed it in your post
> ...


Have added my blog address to the linky thing above.

Sorry to be dim, but when you say we will all link back to the main page - which main page is that?


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Masha du Toit said:


> Have added my blog address to the linky thing above.
> 
> Sorry to be dim, but when you say we will all link back to the main page - which main page is that?


Hi Masha - once everyone adds their links, there will be a list that we can all link to, so people doing the blog hop can start anywhere, and click on the link to go back to the main list.

Hope that helps!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I added my blog to the list (I think), but I also don't quite understand what will be happening with it.

Is there going to be a promotion page with all the books listed, or do we just point people in the direction of the Facebook page? It's kinda hard to find the books that way. I did a promotion page recently for another group promo:

http://ebookpromos.wordpress.com/

Any plans for something like that?


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Okay, I "Liked" the Facebook page, and will post my own links there tomorrow -- today, still finishing up dealing with my major Kickstarter for my novel COBWEB BRIDE (it funded, yaaay!) which still has 93 *minutes* to go!

Anyway, also filled out the form to add my blog, and am now waiting for more info on what we need to do.

Being broke as a church-mouse right now, so no money for a paid ad... however I am happy to donate a book -- a nice trade paperback of my latest Jane Austen parody *Pride and Platypus: Mr. Darcy's Dreadful Secret*!

Am I missing anything else? How do I put the rafflecopter on my blog, etc?


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

cate dean said:


> Hi Masha - once everyone adds their links, there will be a list that we can all link to, so people doing the blog hop can start anywhere, and click on the link to go back to the main list.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thanks, yes, it does. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Added the link. I hope I did the right thing.

If we need to contribute money, let me know.

Also, I happen to have an ENT banner ad for those days (and the rest of the month, but that's irrelevant). I could link to some promo page if there is one. I did this with Ruth and some others and it helped us get half-decent downloads, even though none of us were mentioned on any of the main freebie blogs.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

If someone wants to use the blog I set up for this promo, I can sign them up as editor / author. I wouldn't be able to do a lot myself, though, since I'm flying to the States on Friday and will be caught up with family and friend activities for the next 2 1/2 weeks, with very limited Internet time, access often limited as well.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

brinacourtney said:


> facebook page is up and running, please LIKE and share with your readers
> www.facebook.com/witchybooks
> also please share your blurb, buy link, and cover- I'll share them out as the page, please write it up the exact way you want to see it (I'll try to share them all twice during the month, so share it now and again in two weeks)
> if we want any sort of following for the page (and party) we need to start now, let's get a hundred likes by the end of the week!
> ...


Great page, Brina. I will be sure to share Husband Rehab soon. I just liked/shared the event! It will be fun!


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

AithneJarretta said:


> I completed the Amazon Listmania:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/lm/R1EZCS1MYIS57T/
> A note about the list: This is the published titles. Closer to our event, I'll check for new titles to add. The comment section could have only 400 characters. Please forgive me if I've messed up any descriptions. I used the first part and on several had to stop in the middle of a sentence. Aside from that the page looks really good..
> ...


The list looks great! I'm not sure if this was already being said/done, but we could all add to our ebook descriptions a small promo blurb, something like (please feel free to change/polish the language and resend it to the group): 
*Witchy Books Sale
Oct 30, 31 and Nov 1st
Check out the complete List: http://www.amazon.com/lm/R1EZCS1MYIS57T/ *

By the way, our novel Husband Rehab wasn't published then, but it is live now, so next time you update, you can add it to our fabulous listmania:


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry for the multiple posts, but if we decided to do paid ads I can contribute with $5.

Rose


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

This is all coming together so beautifully. I will be glad to contribute up to $20 for any paid ad. Unhitched should be up on Amazon by early next week.  I will initially price it at $2.99, but lower price to $.99 in time for promo. Dewitched will remain at $2.99.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

brinacourtney said:


> Ok I just read through the whole post and here's a recap-
> 1. Lower price to... (we didn't totally decide) .99?? for the three days
> 2. Three days are Oct 30, 31, and Nov 1st
> 3. Tweet, blog, facebook about the promo
> ...


I think we'll time the KindleBoards blog and Facebook posts for early morning on October 30th, to coincide with the start of the sales. Nice graphic! We'll use that in our post, too!


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

brinacourtney said:


> blog hop linky?
> 
> It's not pretty, but click the link... it works


Sorry I haven't been around to help with the FB page, been dealing with family medical issues.

I'm not sure what this bloghop doohickey is or how it works. I have read the entire thread but still at kind of a loss. However, my question is: What do we put in the form where it says *Link Title*?


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

Victoria Champion said:


> Sorry I haven't been around to help with the FB page, been dealing with family medical issues.
> 
> I'm not sure what this bloghop doohickey is or how it works. I have read the entire thread but still at kind of a loss. However, my question is: What do we put in the form where it says *Link Title*?


Whatever you want to be visible to people seeing the blog hop links.
Mine would say Author Brina Courtney for example.
I am super lazy (and on page 96 of edits) but I know there's a link here somewhere to a main page that someone put together with all of our book's info. That's the page I assume the rafflecopter will be on? Maybe... Cate do you know?


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

brinacourtney said:


> Whatever you want to be visible to people seeing the blog hop links.
> Mine would say Author Brina Courtney for example.
> I am super lazy (and on page 96 of edits) but I know there's a link here somewhere to a main page that someone put together with all of our book's info. That's the page I assume the rafflecopter will be on? Maybe... Cate do you know?


Thanks, Brina!


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

brinacourtney said:


> blog hop linky?
> 
> It's not pretty, but click the link... it works


Okay I submitted it, let me know if it didn't go through.


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

The link for the blog spot is:

http://witchyebooks.blogspot.com/


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

Ok, I've added my info to the blog hop linky (at least I think it went through). Kill Me is perma free right now, so that's worked out perfectly for me too.

We all need to add the sale blurb (someone had a good one on the last page) of the book's description on amazon a day in advance to give the system time to catch up. Pushing traffic to the amazon list is good, but we need to be sure to drive traffic to the site, so the blog hop and giveaways can get a traffic surge as well. 

As for ads, I don't know where we could book one on short notice? I'm fairly tapped, but could kick in a few bucks probably. 

Now, for the raffle copter entries,  I'm thinking that it would be easiest
If we each did our own giveaway on our own sites as part of the blog hop to keep the entry options and prize distribution easy. If we skipped the ad fees, we could do a raffle giveaway on the witchy site as well for an Amazon gift card as the grand prize- with the entry chances being things like: tweet this message about the promo, follow the Facebook page, sign up for updates from this site, etc. 


Thoughts? 

Pardon the typos, btw. They're ally iPhone's fault!


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

I have done this type of thing only once before and what we did was we 
Posted on our Blogs about the giveaway with a link to the main site / where to start.
Each blog along the way had one word of a phrase that they posted on their blog. Like, in your giveaway post you would say: My word is: BLANK
People decided individually whether to do a giveaway on their own site.
There was one bigger giveaway with free ebooks and a Kindle Fire on the main site. In order to enter, people had to put in the phrase that was made up of one word from each blog on the hop.
Once they'd put in the required phrase, more points options opened up. Like 1 point to tweet about the promo. 1 point to "like" the facebook page or whatever.

I think the easiest thing would be to set a date for last day to put your blog in the hop (soonish probably). Then, once we know the number of people participating, we come up with a phrase that matches that number. We give each person their word to put up in their blog hop post and also tell them which blog to link to when they create their post. If you want to do an additional giveaway on your site, it's encouraged, but not mandatory. For the main site, though, I suggest we do a $50 card or whatever to Amazon. Something big enough to make it worth it for people to click through 20 blog hop links or whatever. That way, if we're giivng away ebooks, we just do it ourselves on our individual blogs and whoever is running the main site's giveaway only has to deal with the gift card.

Thoughts?? Does this sound good, or is the phrase thing too complicated? I'm open to suggestions on another fun way to get people to enter at the end. How many people do we have participating in the hop? Maybe we could say anyone interested has until the 20th to sign up for the hop via Brina's linky.  That way we can know for sure who and get this going.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm going to have to pull out of the promo   So sorry but I'm absolutely swamped at the moment with 2 releases coming out at the end of November, each with their own giveaways. I'm having trouble keeping up with those, and I just can't add another one into the mix right now.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay - playing catch up. Third family move this past weekend in 3 weeks. Youch!



CJArcher said:


> I'm going to have to pull out of the promo  So sorry but I'm absolutely swamped at the moment with 2 releases coming out at the end of November, each with their own giveaways. I'm having trouble keeping up with those, and I just can't add another one into the mix right now.


Sorry we're losing you, CJ. I've taken you off the lists. best of luck with your other releases!



Matthew W. Grant said:


> Dark Secrets is live now. The regular price is $2.99. It will be 99 cents for the promotion.
> 
> The link is http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Secrets-ebook/dp/B009QXTB0C
> 
> ...


Got you on the list, Matthew!

For the blog hop - I think a phrase will work, but it should only be one way for them to win. We should give those who don't have the time/want to do it multiple options on the rafflecopter.

And I agree with KP on the paid ad - let's put what money we collect toward a prize instead. Everyone can submit their books individually to the big sites - I found that as a group this tends to carry across in downloads/sales.

We will need to decide who collects the money.



Harvey said:


> I think we'll time the KindleBoards blog and Facebook posts for early morning on October 30th, to coincide with the start of the sales. Nice graphic! We'll use that in our post, too!


Thank you, Harvey! that will be another great place to link to from the blogger site.



Patty Jansen said:


> Added the link. I hope I did the right thing.
> 
> If we need to contribute money, let me know.
> 
> Also, I happen to have an ENT banner ad for those days (and the rest of the month, but that's irrelevant). I could link to some promo page if there is one. I did this with Ruth and some others and it helped us get half-decent downloads, even though none of us were mentioned on any of the main freebie blogs.


If you're willing to do this, Patty, that would be great! The promo would be on the mail page of the blogger site: http://witchyebooks.blogspot.com/

I think that's it for now. I'm sending an updated list to KP, and we'll get the books up on the price pages over the next week or so. Thanks everyone - and keep the ideas coming!

~Cate


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

I've got admin permission, so KP and I are going to start adding books to the blogger site. If you haven't got a price for yours yet, let me know which category you want to be in. I am going to snag blurbs/about the author from Amazon for the books I add.

And for the paid ad - I think the consensus is to put the money toward a prize instead. Let me know what you all think!

~Cate


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

List on page 8 is updated. Please let me know a price if you haven't been marked on the list - otherwise I will go with what's on your book page. Thanks!

~Cate


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

List updated again - got you on, Matthew! Please send me your info if it's not up - otherwise, I will go with the list price on your page. Thanks!

~Cate


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Since I don't know when I'm going to have time during my travels, I blogged about the promo today, linking to the Listmania list and the Facebook page. 

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks, Ruth! Hopefully you'll have time to stop by on one of the promo days.

~Cate


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Yay! Finally able to get the thread to open.  

I'm still working on my book, nearly done but found an idiotic plot mess that has to be fixed.    Only about three chapters to rewrite, but I'm already past my deadline. I now hate this book. It's crap. I want to throw it out the window and forget I ever started it. Tell me I'll get over it. Please.

Anyway, doing prizes instead of paid ads sounds good to me. People like to win stuff. All I need is for a step-by-step list of what I need to do/money required all in one post so I can get it done. The way my life is going, I can't keep up with stuff in different posts. I did list my blog (I hope), so that's done. And I'll post about the promo on said blog, which goes to my facebook automatically.

I'll post book link, blurb and price as soon as I can. What's going to be the latest day to get that info? Sorry for all the questions, but I'm a bit rattled right now, and I've never done anything like this before.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Update - books will be going up on the site this weekend -as soon as we get permissions sorted.

Since there are so many of us, I think $5 will work for the prize - but throw anything you can afford into the pot. This is NOT mandatory to participate - we just want to have something to tempt readers, and it will go to Amazon gift cards. I can collect the money, if you all want to just send it to my paypal. If you choose personal and gift under send money it will not charge the fee. My paypal addy is catethewriter (at) gmail (dot) com. Please get it to me by October 25.

And this is the last call for price changes! I will take buy links and coupon codes from the soon-to-be-published up until the last minute, since they can be plugged right into the site.

Please post any questions, thoughts, concerns, promo opps you have to throw in the pile. Thanks, everyone!

~Cate


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

cate dean said:


> Update - books will be going up on the site this weekend -as soon as we get permissions sorted.
> 
> Since there are so many of us, I think $5 will work for the prize - but throw anything you can afford into the pot. This is NOT mandatory to participate - we just want to have something to tempt readers, and it will go to Amazon gift cards. I can collect the money, if you all want to just send it to my paypal. If you choose personal and gift under send money it will not charge the fee. My paypal addy is catethewriter (at) gmail (dot) com. Please get it to me by October 25.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your efforts Cate. It is appreciated.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Victoria Champion said:


> Thanks for all your efforts Cate. It is appreciated.


My pleasure, Victoria.  After wrangling 11 authors and herding them through an anthology, this is a piece of cake!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Cate - I just sent the money for our Witchy promo through paypal.

I have a question.  How do we let you know about posting Kindle gift giveaways of our novels for the Website?  How does it work?  A raffle?

Thanks
Pam


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Pamela said:


> Hi Cate - I just sent the money for our Witchy promo through paypal.
> 
> I have a question. How do we let you know about posting Kindle gift giveaways of our novels for the Website? How does it work? A raffle?
> 
> ...


Got it, Pam! And good question - we can always mention it, with the book blurb, and a link to your site/blog/whatever. I am doing a scavenger hunt right now for the anthology I am part of. Here is the blog post: http://catedeanwrites.com/2012/10/17/its-official-tales-from-the-mist-is-ready-to-tingle-your-spine/

It is really going well, and people are having fun going from site to site to find the pics. We can do something like this, and your post can have a giveaway in it. Someone else will have to set it up - too much on my plate right now!


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Cate, I just sent the paypal money to you, but forgot to put a note in there, haha. Mine is coming from deadriverbooks (at) gmail.


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

It's great Matthew--ah, the image URL goes to a horror promo.  Also cute, but I'm guessing it's the wrong one?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

FYI, our post about this promotion is now on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/kindleboards

...and in our blog: http://www.kboards.blogspot.com/2012/10/fall-into-savings-48-books-free-or-99.html

...and in our Twitter feed: http://twitter.com/kboards1

The fun begins! We'll also post at 10am with some of the freebies in this promotion.


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

Harvey said:


> FYI, our post about this promotion is now on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/kindleboards
> 
> ...and in our blog: http://www.kboards.blogspot.com/2012/10/fall-into-savings-48-books-free-or-99.html
> 
> ...


This doesn't seems to be the same promo - and at least, my book is not included in the list.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Victoria Champion said:


> This doesn't seems to be the same promo - and at least, my book is not included in the list.


Oops, I got mixed up. You're right - the promo post for the Witchy books will be coming on October 30th. Thanks Victoria.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

sarracannon said:


> Cate, I just sent the paypal money to you, but forgot to put a note in there, haha. Mine is coming from deadriverbooks (at) gmail.


Got it, Sarra! Figured it was from one of you. 

Matthew - thanks for the fun image! Doing my blog post this weekend - in between adding you all to the blogger site.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Geez, I don't know what is wrong with my computer, but it's not liking some of the thread on KB. I could click on some, but others (like this one) just wouldn't load. It's probably something with our DSL line out here in the boonies. It's happened before.

ANYWAY, still chugging along. I took a mental health day after I pulled my finger off the delete key, and I feel better about the book today. Not a total hate thing now.    Should be done and up Monday afternoon.

Got the image (thanks Matt!) and will get that up on my blog sometime this weekend. I'll send along my contribution via Paypal in a couple of days. Anything else I need to do, I'll check back in here and refresh my memory.

Thanks to everybody who's working so hard on this promo. It's going to be great!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

All the books I have listed as free for the promo are up on the site. If yours isn't there and you plan to be free for the run, please PM me.

Thanks!

~Cate


----------



## Kristy Tate (Apr 24, 2012)

A big THANK YOU for making this happen!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Kristy Tate said:


> A big THANK YOU for making this happen!


You're welcome, Kristy!

Reminder for everyone with free/bargain books: NOW is the time to start submitting to the book sites. Here is a great one-stop from one of our KBers http://authormarketingclub.com/members/submit-your-book/. If you plan on doing the guaranteed placement some of these sites offer, go direct. I found highlighted notes on all of them that their pay button doesn't work right if you access them through a third party site.

Working on 99 cent book page today! If you haven't given me a price point by the end of today, I am going with the price listed on your Amazon page. Thanks!

~Cate


----------



## Onedayatatime (Oct 14, 2012)

My new witch book is nearly done and should be published in time. I would love to join this promotion but not sure what I need to do at this point.


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Cate, the blog is starting to look great, thank you for all your hard work!! 

I will start submitting my books to some of the free sites and promo sites tomorrow.

As for the blog hop, do we know how many are participating? Or are we going through with the hop idea?? How much do we have contributed so far to a gift card or prize??

I love Halloween .


----------



## melissalwebb (Dec 20, 2010)

Is it too late to add another book? My new Maxie Duncan Halloween novelette just went live. It will be free the 30th, 31st, and the 1st.

It's Not The Great Pumpkin, Maxie Duncan



Thanks,

Melissa


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay! Free and Under $1 pages done - including the books I looked up. If you don't see yours there, let me know. I am going on available info at this point! Plan to get the rest up by mid-week.

Answers to questions:



Oneday said:


> My new witch book is nearly done and should be published in time. I would love to join this promotion but not sure what I need to do at this point.


You can join in - if you can get the information to me by Sunday, October 28. Just PM me the title, link and price.



sarracannon said:


> Cate, the blog is starting to look great, thank you for all your hard work!!
> 
> I will start submitting my books to some of the free sites and promo sites tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Me too! Thanks, Sarra. As for the blog hop - I don't have time to set it up. We are doing a rafflecopter for an Amazon gift card or two - depending on how much I collect - and a couple other prizes being donated. I have $30 so far.



melissalwebb said:


> Is it too late to add another book? My new Maxie Duncan Halloween novelette just went live. It will be free the 30th, 31st, and the 1st.
> 
> It's Not The Great Pumpkin, Maxie Duncan
> 
> ...


Melissa - sure! Just PM me the link so I don't forget to add it. 

Everyone:

deadline to send me money for the gift card(s) is Sunday, October 28. $5 is what I'm asking -or whatever you can throw in the pot. So far, I have $30.

Thanks!

~Cate


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

Cate~ I will send $10. How do I do that? Warm best~ els


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Toonldy said:


> Cate~ I will send $10. How do I do that? Warm best~ els


Hi els! The witchy witch who started this adventure.  Just send it to me by paypal: my email is catethewriter (at) gmail (dot) com. If you choose personal and gift under send money, there won't be a fee charged. Thanks!

~Cate


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

cate dean said:


> Hi els! The witchy witch who started this adventure.  Just send it to me by paypal: my email is catethewriter (at) gmail (dot) com. If you choose personal and gift under send money, there won't be a fee charged. Thanks!
> 
> ~Cate


Cate, okay I just PayPaled you $5 towards the gift, many thanks for organizing this!



Vera


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Vera Nazarian said:


> Cate, okay I just PayPaled you $5 towards the gift, many thanks for organizing this!
> 
> 
> 
> Vera


Got it, Vera - thank you!

~Cate


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey Cate,
I'm handling the hop, I might try to get some bloggers in too if everyone's ok with that.

Brina


----------



## Onedayatatime (Oct 14, 2012)

cate dean said:


> Okay! Free and Under $1 pages done - including the books I looked up. If you don't see yours there, let me know. I am going on available info at this point! Plan to get the rest up by mid-week.
> 
> Answers to questions:
> 
> ...


Awesome. I will pm you when it is live. Yay! Thanks!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

brinacourtney said:


> Hey Cate,
> I'm handling the hop, I might try to get some bloggers in too if everyone's ok with that.
> 
> Brina


Thanks, Brina! and the more the merrier on the blog hop. 

The rafflecopter is up - people can start entering October 30 at 12:01 am Eastern. I set it to go through to the end of the day on November 1, so I will announce the winners on November 2. Off to add more books!

~Cate


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

Okay, I'm working on the main landing page of the site. Can whoever is doing the blog hop thingy send me a link or something once it's finalized so that I can add a link to the main page. Thanks!

I've added the FB page, the amazon list too


----------



## vgill (Oct 15, 2011)

Cate - just sent you my 5.00 Thanks for all you're doing!  I think on the day (s), we should all sit in front of our computers in full Halloween costume and a full bowl of candy on the side and cackle on the hour.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

The site looks great.  I'm still foggy about how to add some free books.  I saw rafflecopter.  Do we join that somehow?


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

vgill said:


> Cate - just sent you my 5.00 Thanks for all you're doing! I think on the day (s), we should all sit in front of our computers in full Halloween costume and a full bowl of candy on the side and cackle on the hour.


Got it! And I am so there.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Pamela said:


> The site looks great. I'm still foggy about how to add some free books. I saw rafflecopter. Do we join that somehow?


Pamela - if you have more books you want to add to the site, just PM me the links. The Necromancer is already up at - whatever price point you gave, or whatever price I found on Amazon if I didn't have a price. Sorry - I've added so many I don't remember! If it's supposed to be free and isn't on the free page, let me know.

I made rafflecopter very simple - blog comment, facebook like for Witchy books page, tweeting it. If you all want to add your twitter handles/Facebook pages, get them to me before Sunday!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Update - we're up to $60 for the gift cards, and I will be adding the last books to the site today. Wait until tomorrow morning (Pacific time) before checking - and PLEASE let me know if I missed something - i.e. you are going free/cheaper and I didn't know, I missed you entirely (sorry!), etc.

For those of you still in publishing mode - get the links to me as soon as you have them! I can upload to the site until the witching hour, but I don't want to miss anyone in a last minute frenzy.

If you are still planning on adding to the gift pot - please send me your money by Sunday. Paypal addy: catethewriter (at) gmail (dot) com.

Thanks everyone!

~Cate

ETA: here is the Twitter hashtag to use for the promo: #Witchyebooks. The previous suggestion, #WhichWitch, is being used now. So start getting the word out!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Update!

I believe I got everyone on the site - except for those still in process. Please go over in the next couple of days, check your links, make sure you're on the right page - and let me know if I need to change anything. Thanks!

~Cate


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

cate dean said:


> Update!
> 
> I believe I got everyone on the site - except for those still in process. Please go over in the next couple of days, check your links, make sure you're on the right page - and let me know if I need to change anything. Thanks!
> 
> ~Cate


Can we get another link to the site?


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Victoria Champion said:


> Can we get another link to the site?


*headslap*

Here you go! http://witchyebooks.blogspot.com/


----------



## vgill (Oct 15, 2011)

My twitter handle is @irishinvt


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Yay!  Both of mine are on there, thanks so much.

I'm going to read through this thread again to make sure I understand how this thing is going to work - still a little unsure.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

@Cate 

Thank you so much for organizing this! I just sent $5 toward the gift card, it should come from my husband's curt gmail account.

Also, please add both our twitter handles: @epubworld and @curtishox

Thanks!!
Rose


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

EpubWorld said:


> @Cate
> 
> Thank you so much for organizing this! I just sent $5 toward the gift card, it should come from my husband's curt gmail account.
> 
> ...


Rose - got it!

Everyone - if you send me your twitter handle, or post it here by Sunday night, I will add it to the rafflecopter.

~Cate


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Cate - I'm twitter @pmraven

Thanks for all you're doing!


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

@authorVictoriaC


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

Awesome! Twitter handle is @nrwick

Thanks for everything!


----------



## melissalwebb (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for everything you are doing! 

@melissalwebb


----------



## melissalwebb (Dec 20, 2010)

I just sent you $5 through paypal.  Thanks again.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

melissalwebb said:


> I just sent you $5 through paypal. Thanks again.


Got it!



melissalwebb said:


> Thanks for everything you are doing!
> 
> @melissalwebb


And you're welcome. 

I will collect Twitter handles until Sunday night (I am in California, so adjust your world clock accordingly), then add them to the rafflecopter. Thanks everyone!


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Mine is @sarramaria. Thanks again!


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm @mashadu


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi, my twitter is @philstern100

I'm checking back into this for the first time in a bit. My book, Witches is set to go free for the three days. 

Is there some standard copy I'm supposed to put on my website? Or just come up with something and a link to the Witchy site?


----------



## julidrevezzo (Sep 15, 2012)

Mine is @julidrevezzo

Oh, and I just lowered the price of my book The Artist's Inheritance to $.99 for the Halloween week/event. Just waiting for Amazon to make the change visible.



cate dean said:


> Rose - got it!
> 
> Everyone - if you send me your twitter handle, or post it here by Sunday night, I will add it to the rafflecopter.
> 
> ~Cate


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Mine is @vjchambers


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Got you all down!

Remember: Sunday night is the deadline for Twitter handles and to contribute to the prize pot. Thanks!

~Cate


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Err... T&T#1 just got price-matched to free. (Yay!) Is it too late to move it from the $.99 list to the free list??

If it is, I completely understand. $.99-ers will just get a happy surprise.

Here's a link to the book: http://www.amazon.com/Toil-Trouble-Trilogy-Book-ebook/dp/B005US9WZG/


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

valeriec80 said:


> Err... T&T#1 just got price-matched to free. (Yay!) Is it too late to move it from the $.99 list to the free list??
> 
> If it is, I completely understand. $.99-ers will just get a happy surprise.
> 
> Here's a link to the book: http://www.amazon.com/Toil-Trouble-Trilogy-Book-ebook/dp/B005US9WZG/


Congrats! Nope, not too late. I'll switch it over sometime today.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

My twitter is @writechristiana

I sent you $5 towards the prize

Where are people adding their Twitter handles at? When I clicked on my book, it went to Karen's Goodreads review. Is there another link I should be clicking on?


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> My twitter is @writechristiana
> 
> I sent you $5 towards the prize
> 
> Where are people adding their Twitter handles at? When I clicked on my book, it went to Karen's Goodreads review. Is there another link I should be clicking on?


Hi Christiana,

got the $5 - thanks!

I am putting everyone's Twitter on the rafflecopter - following you is another way they can earn entry points. The widgets on the side were done by KP Fowler when she first created the site - if you click on your book in the listings, it goes straight to your Amazon page.

Now is the time for questions, everyone - only a few days left!

~Cate

ETA: KP, the home page looks great!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

My Twitter handle is @pattyjansen

Can we have a repeat of the email address for the paypal contibution?


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> My Twitter handle is @pattyjansen
> 
> Can we have a repeat of the email address for the paypal contibution?


Hi Patty - here you go! catethewriter (at) gmail (dot) com.

~Cate


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> My twitter is @writechristiana
> 
> I sent you $5 towards the prize
> 
> Where are people adding their Twitter handles at? When I clicked on my book, it went to Karen's Goodreads review. Is there another link I should be clicking on?


Ack! I didn't even consider that those side widgets might confuse people! Perhaps I should remove them while the promo is up?

I hate a page with no images though... crap.

I could line the sidebar with everyone's book covers, and make them clickable that way too, for the instant gratification folks. I'd prefer a link to where your cover is hosted (like photobucket, flicker, etc) but if that's not an option you could always email a decent-sized cover image directly to me... thoughts?


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

Did anyone join the hop? I have no links... I have no problem cancelling if there's not enough interest.
Or is there an issue with the link? If so, sorry! And crud.


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

I know I filled out the linky thing... Maybe it's broken? There was a lot of HTML gobbledygook at the top of the page...

I would like to have a list to put on the main page of our site, that way if people are hosting their own giveaways it will help drive traffic to their blogs as well...


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

Kpfowler said:


> I know I filled out the linky thing... Maybe it's broken? There was a lot of HTML gobbledygook at the top of the page...


I filled out the link form too.


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

Ugh Simply Linked is having an issue... I'm going to cancel the hop, it's too soon to redo. I'm sorry guys! However the facebook page is reaching over 500 a people a day!


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

I joined the hop...but did not hear anything further about it.  Maybe there's something wrong with that page?
Is it supposed to have a whole bunch of script visible above and below the form?


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Kpfowler said:


> Ack! I didn't even consider that those side widgets might confuse people! Perhaps I should remove them while the promo is up?
> 
> I hate a page with no images though... crap.
> 
> I could line the sidebar with everyone's book covers, and make them clickable that way too, for the instant gratification folks. I'd prefer a link to where your cover is hosted (like photobucket, flicker, etc) but if that's not an option you could always email a decent-sized cover image directly to me... thoughts?


I think the side widget is fine. I mean, it says, "Karen's Bookshelf." Honestly, it's farther down the page now, and not as noticeable as it might have been before, imho. In any case, putting all of the book covers there would take a lot of work and would just stretch down the page forever. Besides which, how would you decide the order, etc? I'm fine with your leaving it up as is. Anyone else?


----------



## melissalwebb (Dec 20, 2010)

I filled it out.  Sounds like bad news.


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

cate dean said:


> Got you all down!
> 
> Remember: Sunday night is the deadline for Twitter handles and to contribute to the prize pot. Thanks!
> 
> ~Cate


Cate,

I've reduced Enchanted Ravensong: Charmed Evermore to .99. (waiting for the price to go through)

My Twitter handle: @AithneJarretta

Thanks for everything. 

~ Aithne


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

Yay! I just realized that if you all go to the main page of the promo site, and scroll down to the bottom of the top post, you can submit your blog links there and they show up!!!!

http://witchyebooks.blogspot.com/

I'll admit, I didn't figure it out first, so the credit goes to NR!


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Kpfowler said:


> Yay! I just realized that if you all go to the main page of the promo site, and scroll down to the bottom of the top post, you can submit your blog links there and they show up!!!!
> 
> http://witchyebooks.blogspot.com/
> 
> I'll admit, I didn't figure it out first, so the credit goes to NR!


Thanks for the tip! Added my link.


----------



## julidrevezzo (Sep 15, 2012)

Are we using the #whichwitch hashtag or not? I tried it this morning, before adding it to my post, and I don't see any of our members here. I just wondered before I make a dumb mistake publicly.


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm checking in for the first time in a while! Things have been busy, busy, busy around my house, I'm afraid, but I'm super excited to see this all coming together!

My Twitter handle is JenniferKRainey, but I can't find the post saying why we're making a list of Twitter handles, LOL! Could someone fill me in on that? 

Also, did we decide on a specific message to add to our blurbs for the event? Or was that idea discarded?


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I tried to add my URL to the blog on the main page, but it was too long.  Had to use tiny url.  Hope it works.


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

FACEBOOK UPDATE

Hi ya'll
I wanted to update you on the facebook page. Some of you know I'm in the Northeast and therefore I'm going to be affected by this storm. I will post for as long as I can, but if the page goes dead during the promo you'll know my power is gone, and it's quite possible it will not be on for a week.
Can someone act as a back up to continue to post?

Also my book Summer in Salem should be up later today. I'll send a link as soon as I have one!


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

brinacourtney said:


> FACEBOOK UPDATE
> 
> Hi ya'll
> I wanted to update you on the facebook page. Some of you know I'm in the Northeast and therefore I'm going to be affected by this storm. I will post for as long as I can, but if the page goes dead during the promo you'll know my power is gone, and it's quite possible it will not be on for a week.
> ...


You can add me as an admin at FB. My author page is: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Victoria-Champion/388269461198850?sk=info. If you can't add me via the author page, then you'll have to friend me on my personal account (which is private) then add me. My personal account is: https://www.facebook.com/artistvictoriac.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

julidrevezzo said:


> Are we using the #whichwitch hashtag or not? I tried it this morning, before adding it to my post, and I don't see any of our members here. I just wondered before I make a dumb mistake publicly.


I think we're using #Witchyebooks, or something like that (it was three or four pages back)?

I sent a Paypal to you, Cate. If it doesn't come through, let me know.

I posted to my blog, linking to the promo blog and FB, and will post something again during the actual dates. I even put up my cover. 

The book should be up no later than Tuesday (I hate to say it, 'cause I just know I've jinxed myself). We shouldn't have any problems where I'm at, in the central NC area, but I hope to get things going sooner, just in case.

I have a twitter, though I don't actually tweet--my blog posts do. Same with FB. Anyway, it's sheilas_world, and the FB is http://www.facebook.com/sheila.guthrie.33 You have to have the 33, or it goes to some other Sheila Guthrie, lol. 

So, anyway, I've got to get back to work, and kick this book in the tail like its been doing to me.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I sent the money. 

ETA: ?? Paypal gives me a different name on the account. Please let me know if you got it.

Also, I will blog about it today. I will lower my price later today to make sure it has filtered through the system by the time the 30th ticks over in whatever timezone they adhere to.


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi ladies and gents!

I was about to go in and change my prices. Are we changing our book descriptions to a certain witchy ebook promotion message?


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Happy Monday, all! Just getting caught up. Still settling in from the move.

Those who sent paypal - yep, I got them, and the account is under my real name, Susan Walsh.

The Twitter hashtag is #Witchyebooks - the other one was already being used.

For the link list on the home page - I think, if you add your website/blog, you should have something about your book and the promo, or your own little giveaway - whatever you want to do! From what I got, the actual blog hop is cancelled.

Book description - everyone can do that, and add a non-live link: one they can copy and paste. Amazon does not allow clickable links in the book description.

New rafflecopter will be going up today, with all the twitter handles I've gotten - extra entries for the giveaways! Thanks, everyone, for being so responsive. Going to be a great promo!

I will update with the amount of the gift cards soon. 

~Cate


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

And - we have $75 for gift cards! I will add in enough to make it $90, so we will have 2 $45 cards to give away. Thanks!

~Cate


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

So for the book description, we could add something like -

***This book is part of the Witchy eBooks promotion featuring witch-themed books from more than thirty authors. Find the other witchy books at http://witchyebooks.blogspot.com/***


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Masha du Toit said:


> So for the book description, we could add something like -
> 
> _This book is part of the Witchy eBooks promotion featuring witch-themed books from more than thirty authors. Find the other witchy books at http://witchyebooks.blogspot.com/_


That works for me, Masha! Short and sweet. Off to add it to mine. Thanks!

~Cate


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

I changed up mine a little, and added the dates:

*This book is part of the Witchy eBooks promotion featuring witch-themed books from more than thirty authors. Promotion runs from October 30 - November 1, and many books are free! Find the other witchy books at: witchyebooks.blogspot.com*

You can copy and paste this direct - I took out the hyperlink.

~Cate


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Ah - that's great, Cate.  Much better


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay - rafflecopter is updated, and the amount for the gift cards is up. AND - we are getting pageviews! 45 already today. Things are looking good!

Those of you still in publishing mode - get me your links as soon as you have them. I will be up late tonight - California time - so I will add as soon as I receive them. And if they don't publish in time for tomorrow, send as soon as you get them. There are three days, so I will add throughout the promo.

~Cate


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks, Matthew - that looks great! Hope everything is okay with you - what a storm! I am on the West Coast, but I have friends back there I am worried about. Take care, and thanks for working even with blinking lights. 

ETA: I didn't do the Listmania - I think KP Fowler did that.

~Cate


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

OK, I blogged about it here (with suitably pumpkiny heading):

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/10/29/witches-wizards-and-magic-halloween-promotion/

People have already clicked through to the link. I hope it works, because to me, the link goes through to a local blogspot mirror. Maybe someone can check it?

I have also had some sales already.

Let October be even better for sales than September!


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, how do you update your book description in Author Central? Mine just says "Request a Correction" and then asks me to call or email the author central people. Do you really have to go through all that just to change it each time? Seems like a hassle. 

I wish I had read that about including the links before I changed my description . I hope it doesn't do something weird to my book, like take it off sale. I just got an email from ENT that Book 2 in my series is a featured Bargain Book today, so it's really good timing. It would suck if the link in the description triggers something to mess up! Now I'm kind of freaking out, but hoping to hold myself together. EEEK!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Sounds like this is coming together nicely! We'll post in the KindleBoards blog, Facebook page, and Twitter about it, tomorrow at 10am Pacific time. (Cate, I just sent you a PM to get the final list of ASINs.)

FYI, here's our draft copy:

Help! A coven of witches has descended upon our Kindle forums! And they're offering up a bubbly concoction of wonderful witchy stories...

What's more: bargain-hunting readers will find that a spell has been cast, magically lowering prices on all of these books!

And, don't forget to check the <<giveaway page>> for your chance to win some Wicked-good prizes. (Hint: click on the Giveaway tab!)

Get in the Hallowe'en spirit with these spooky reads!

Witchy Books Sale
Oct 30, 31 and Nov 1st
Check out the complete <<List on Amazon>>!

(and this will be followed by a clickable chicklet grid of all of the book covers.)


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

sarracannon said:


> Just out of curiosity, how do you update your book description in Author Central? Mine just says "Request a Correction" and then asks me to call or email the author central people. Do you really have to go through all that just to change it each time? Seems like a hassle.
> 
> I wish I had read that about including the links before I changed my description . I hope it doesn't do something weird to my book, like take it off sale. I just got an email from ENT that Book 2 in my series is a featured Bargain Book today, so it's really good timing. It would suck if the link in the description triggers something to mess up! Now I'm kind of freaking out, but hoping to hold myself together. EEEK!


Sarra for a while they were playing with descriptions causing us to lose the ability to play with them. If you have that "error" you probably won't be able to edit it.

I just pressed publish. I'm going to lose power pretty soon so it's called Summer In Salem if you can add it to the site for 2.99 and mark it as a New Release. Thanks!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

brinacourtney said:


> Sarra for a while they were playing with descriptions causing us to lose the ability to play with them. If you have that "error" you probably won't be able to edit it.
> 
> I just pressed publish. I'm going to lose power pretty soon so it's called Summer In Salem if you can add it to the site for 2.99 and mark it as a New Release. Thanks!


Okay, Brina - I'll check for it and add as soon as it goes live!

Harvey - I can list the most recent list here, or pm the list to you, or email a word doc. Let me know, and thank you for featuring us!

ETA: I checked your link, Patty, and it works just fine.

~Cate


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

cate dean said:


> Okay, Brina - I'll check for it and add as soon as it goes live!
> 
> Harvey - I can list the most recent list here, or pm the list to you, or email a word doc. Let me know, and thank you for featuring us!
> 
> ...


You are welcome!

Whatever's easiest for you - you can post it in this thread and I can pick it up from there. Thanks!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Sounds like this is coming together nicely! We'll post in the KindleBoards blog, Facebook page, and Twitter about it, tomorrow at 10am Pacific time. (Cate, I just sent you a PM to get the final list of ASINs.)
> 
> FYI, here's our draft copy:
> 
> ...


THANKS HARVEY!!! - That's Wonderful!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi Harvey - here you go! I know they are the full links, but I believe all of them have the ASIN in there. Thanks again!

Witchy books list

Valerie Gillen - A Little Magic (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/A-Little-Magic-ebook/dp/B005OUHOXM/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1348276730&sr=1-2&keywords=a+little+magic 

Aithne Jarretta - Enchanted Ravensong: Charmed Evermore - 1.99*
http://www.amazon.com/Enchanted-Ravensong-Charmed-Evermore-ebook/dp/B008QL2Z5I/

Aithne Jaretta - Samhain Spirit - details coming

Cate Dean - Rest For The Wicked - The Claire Wiche Chronicles Book 1 (free)
http://www.amazon.com/Rest-For-The-Wicked-ebook/dp/B007UVBMFO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335054356&sr=8-1 

Cate Dean - A Gathering of Angels - The Claire Wiche Chronicles Book 2 (3.99)
http://www.amazon.com/Gathering-Angels-Claire-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B008SUUSEW/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1344298405&sr=1-7&keywords=a+gathering+of+angels 

P.M. Richter - The Necromancer (Pam) - 2.99*
http://www.amazon.com/The-Necromancer-ebook/dp/B004AYDGVM/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1289272233&sr=1-1-fkmr0

N.R. Wick - Land of No Angels (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Land-Angels-Dark-Ascension-ebook/dp/B0054E2F32

N.R. Wick - Land of No Mortals (1.99)
http://www.amazon.com/Land-Mortals-Dark-Ascension-ebook/dp/B0081RLGBQ

Alex Owens - Kill Me (free)
http://www.amazon.com/Kill-Me-ebook/dp/B007UPOLR6


Victoria Champion - Song of the Mourning Dove (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00806IT5E/ref=as_li_tf_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=artofvictcham-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B00806IT5E


Melissa L. Webb - Bell, Book, and Sandals (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Bell-Sandals-Maxie-Duncan-ebook/dp/B008QNS1KY


Melissa L. Webb - It's Not the Great Pumpkin, Maxie Duncan
http://www.amazon.com/Great-Pumpkin-Maxie-Duncan-ebook/dp/B009U1Z0I2

V. J. Chambers - The Toil and Trouble Trilogy Book 1 (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Toil-Trouble-Trilogy-Book-ebook/dp/B005US9WZG/

V. J. Chambers - The Toil and Trouble Trilogy Book 2 (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Toil-Trouble-Trilogy-Book-ebook/dp/B007GTCVZA/

Juli D. Revezzo - The Artist's Inheritance - 1.99*
http://www.amazon.com/Artists-Inheritance-Antique-Magic-ebook/dp/B008XL82IU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345040600&sr=1-1

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/220457

K. A. Jordan - Swallow The Moon (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Swallow-the-Moon-ebook/dp/B005CX8OKS/


Vera Nazarian - The Witch Who Made Adjustments (free - Smashwords coupon - DD67A)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006V3FJ4M/


Christiana Miller - Somebody Tell Aunt Tillie She's Dead (free)
http://www.amazon.com/Somebody-Tell-Aunt-Tillie-ebook/dp/B004XTS58I/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Juli Monroe - The Case of the Haunted Vampire - 99*
http://www.amazon.com/Haunted-Vampire-Warlock-Files-ebook/dp/B006OSLW18

Anne McKinley - Bound in Amber - details coming

Shauna Granger - The Elemental Series

Earth 2.99*- http://www.amazon.com/Earth-Elemental-Series-ebook/dp/B004YTPBX4/ref=pd_sim_kstore_90

Air 4.95*- http://www.amazon.com/Air-Elemental-Series-ebook/dp/B006181DE2/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1

Water 4.95*- http://www.amazon.com/Water-Elemental-Series-ebook/dp/B008CK6QEE/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1

Brina Courtney - Summer in Salem 
http://www.amazon.com/Summer-Salem-Electi-Paranormal-ebook/dp/B009YLS8IM/ref=wl_it_dp_v_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=1Q32PQ3YEMBI0&coliid=I2EVQ52DNAD6SA&tag=vglnk-c1533-20

Sarra Cannon - Peachville High Series

Beautiful Demons - (free)
http://www.amazon.com/Beautiful-Demons-Peachville-High-ebook/dp/B004A14RI6/

Inner Demons - (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Inner-Demons-Peachville-High-ebook/dp/B004GXAZ0C/

Bitter Demons - (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Bitter-Demons-Peachville-High-ebook/dp/B004PGNNI6/

Shadow Demons - (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Demons-Peachville-High-ebook/dp/B005A74DT2/

Rival Demons - (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Rival-Demons-Peachville-High-ebook/dp/B006ZT0IIE/

Thayer Berlyn - The Evangeline Heresy: A Tale of Shadows and Forest Witchery - 2.99*
http://www.amazon.com/The-Evangeline-Heresy-Witchery-ebook/dp/B006GEIHHM

Kristy Tate - A Ghost of a Second Chance (free - Smashwords coupon - CN68V)
http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Second-Chance-Arbor-ebook/dp/B007IK0KZK/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1

Steve Vernon - Tatterdemon - 3.99*
http://www.amazon.com/TATTERDEMON-ebook/dp/B0081UEXPE

Jennifer Rainey - The Beldam's Eye (free)
http://www.amazon.com/The-Beldams-Bedbury-Series-ebook/dp/B009E7U3DO/ref=dp_kinw_strp_1

Glenn Bullion - A Witch To Live - 2.99*
http://www.amazon.com/A-Witch-to-Live-ebook/dp/B007ERUITK/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1348839014&sr=8-4

Masha du Toit - The Story Trap - 2.99*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007P5CIDK

Masha du Toit - Strange Neighbors - 99*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005C41FRG

Curtis Hox - Husband Rehab (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Husband-Rehab-ebook/dp/B009NB0HG4/

Ruth Nestvold - Dragon Time and Other Stories (free)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006UMIU8G/

E.L. Sarnoff - Dewitched (2.99)
http://www.amazon.com/Dewitched-Untold-Story-Queen-ebook/dp/B0089YA7W0

E.L. Sarnoff - Unhitched (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/UNHITCHED-Untold-Story-DEWITCHED-ebook/dp/B009X222Y8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1351550956&sr=1-4&keywords=unhitched

Phil Stern - Witches (free)
http://www.amazon.com/Witches-ebook/dp/B005IL1T4M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1348981265&sr=8-1&keywords=witches+phil+stern


Alexandra Sokoloff - Book of Shadows - 3.99*
http://www.amazon.com/Book-of-Shadows-ebook/dp/B006HWV3AG

Patty Jansen - Fire & Ice (99 cents) (Smashwords coupon - AC36C)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005TF1B9K

Matthew W. Grant - Dark Secrets (99 cents)
http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Secrets-ebook/dp/B009QXTB0C

Rex Jameson - Hallow's Ween (2.99)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009GW4DAQ


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Thanks! We're all set for tomorrow's witchy postings.


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

I've got FB admin access now. I'll keep an eye on the page, post some fun stuff, and if anyone needs anything related to it, like help posting a direct link to your ebook + blurb, etc... let me know. I'll post the group links (blog http://witchyebooks.blogspot.com/, listamania http://www.amazon.com/lm/R1EZCS1MYIS57T/) couple of times a day.

Matthew: Did you send a PM to the owner of Listmania list? Looks like it hasn't been updated since Oct 2nd. Try to reach them both here at KB and at Amazon to get your book included. Any other authors that are missing should send a note, too.

Sarra: You should be able to update your book's description at any time by going to Author Central and clicking on your book, and then 'edit book details'.


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Yay Harvey!!! Looks like a fun post, thank you so much for featuring us!! So excited, thank you to everyone who has worked on this. Sorry I haven't been active. Was trying so hard to get the last book in my series out today and couldn't make the deadline. Being a new mom is hard work! I mean, I knew it would be hard, but I guess there's just nothing that can prepare you for the level of work and exhaustion, lol. 

My prices are all successfully changed, though, so I am good to go. Will post about the promo tonight!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Update: added Unhitched to under $1 page. Let me know if it stays there, els.

And we have over 100 pageviews! Woo hoo!

~Cate


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Brina, I must be having that error then. Any way to fix it??

Victoria, on my author central, I go to Books, click on my book and it just says "Request a Correction". There is no edit book details button or any of that.  Sucks!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

sarracannon said:


> Yay Harvey!!! Looks like a fun post, thank you so much for featuring us!! So excited, thank you to everyone who has worked on this. Sorry I haven't been active. Was trying so hard to get the last book in my series out today and couldn't make the deadline. Being a new mom is hard work! I mean, I knew it would be hard, but I guess there's just nothing that can prepare you for the level of work and exhaustion, lol.
> 
> My prices are all successfully changed, though, so I am good to go. Will post about the promo tonight!


Right there with you Sarra - on the deadline thing, not the new mom thing.  I'm putting mine up tonight, hoping it will be live tomorrow. If not, it will be for day 2.


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

sarracannon said:


> Brina, I must be having that error then. Any way to fix it??
> 
> Victoria, on my author central, I go to Books, click on my book and it just says "Request a Correction". There is no edit book details button or any of that.  Sucks!


Okay what about Editorial Reviews. Do you have that tab? You can edit the description in there. Here's what mine looks like (You might want to contact support if you don't have full Author Central functionality.) :


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

sarracannon said:


> Brina, I must be having that error then. Any way to fix it??
> 
> Victoria, on my author central, I go to Books, click on my book and it just says "Request a Correction". There is no edit book details button or any of that.  Sucks!


Mine had it for over a week but then it just went away. I e-mailed about it and they said it had been happening to several books and they were working on it.
Good luck!

ETA: I haves buy link!! http://www.amazon.com/Summer-Salem-Electi-Paranormal-ebook/dp/B009YLS8IM/ref=wl_it_dp_v_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=1Q32PQ3YEMBI0&coliid=I2EVQ52DNAD6SA
Whoooopeeee


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Yea! I'll add it when I get home - is the price going to stay 2.99?


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## melissalwebb (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a 2nd book in the sale as well.

Melissa L. Webb- It's Not The Great Pumpkin, Maxie Duncan (FREE)

http://www.amazon.com/Great-Pumpkin-Maxie-Duncan-ebook/dp/B009U1Z0I2

I don't want this one to be left off the list.


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats Brina!!!

Victoria, thanks for posting the screenshot. Where yours says "Edit" mine says that about reporting a correction, which takes me to a contact form for author central. No bueno. It's like that for all 5 of my books.


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

Matthew W. Grant said:


> If other people list their own blogs or website pages where they talk about their own books being part of the promo, we can Stumble etc. those for each other too.


On the main blog http://witchyebooks.blogspot.com, there are links to our blogs at the bottom of the article where we submitted them for the bloghop. We can stumble those.


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

I've got mine posted. http://www.nrwick.com/2012/10/bewitching-ebook-deals-for-halloween-or.html Wasn't sure exactly what we're putting in our posts, so I did what I did. Also, I'm trying to get a post written specifically about witches and Samhain in honour of our promo, but that won't be going up until the 31st (mostly because I don't have time to write it until then).


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

I have my promo copy up on Witches and will have something on my blog (www.philstern.com) tomorrow.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Update - new links added to the list for Harvey, and Summer in Salem listed on the under $3 page. Getting closer!


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

While I've got power back for a few minutes (SANDY is still visiting us) I thought I'd check in here. It looks like everything is coming together nicely too! 

I've got auto-posts set up for tomorrow from both of my sites, which feed to Twitter and FB as well. Here's hoping that some books from the promo get picked up by the Biggie's so the promo gets a big surge of attention!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Kpfowler said:


> While I've got power back for a few minutes (SANDY is still visiting us) I thought I'd check in here. It looks like everything is coming together nicely too!
> 
> I've got auto-posts set up for tomorrow from both of my sites, which feed to Twitter and FB as well. Here's hoping that some books from the promo get picked up by the Biggie's so the promo gets a big surge of attention!


Hope you're staying dry!

I submitted to the biggies, poking at them when I could about the group promo. We'll see what happens.


----------



## melissalwebb (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's my blog post. 

http://melissalwebb.wordpress.com/2012/10/29/bewitching-halloween-ebook-treats/


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Have added a note to my descriptions and my blog, and posted something on G+


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

I am sorry to admit that I'm clueless about how to "stumble" a post. I have a stumbleupon account but when I go to the stumbleupon home page, how do I submit the link to the post? I'm sure it's probably something easy I'm just not understanding, but if someone could explain it super fast, that would rock 

I'll be putting my blog post up today. My books jumped already from 13000 in the Kindle store to around 3000 with the price change, so I'm excited!! I hope we all see lots of awesome sales in the next few days!


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Okay, I think I figured it out, lol. You just "add a page"? Am I doing this right? Hopefully because I added all the links and everyone's posts so far. Will get my blog post out today and link it in a bit!


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Matthew W. Grant said:


> On the front page http://witchyebooks.blogspot.com/, the link for VJ Chambers has .cm instead of .com at the end so it doesn't work.


Oops. I submitted a corrected link, but I can't remove the bad one.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Here is my post: http://catedeanwrites.com/2012/10/30/witchy-ebooks-are-here/

I just did a promo, of the promo.  And I'm having my own little giveaway for people who comment. Already Facebooked and tweeted!

And last I checked - over 600 pageviews so far!

~Cate


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

My blog post is up at http://rex-jameson.com/2012/10/30/free-books-for-halloween/.

And I went ahead and offered all of my books for free. If you're going to give, go all the way, right?


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

I shared my post on the facebook page. I wrote a little about Italian witchcraft, if anyone's interested.

http://www.vjchambers.com/uncategorized/witchy-ebooks-and-a-little-bit-about-italian-witchcraft/


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

I just got an email from Freebooksy - they are featuring _*Rest For The Wicked*_ today! And - when I went over to look - okay, ogle - at the page, I saw that Christiana is on there with me!

Here it is: http://www.freebooksy.com/freebooks/2012/10/30/five-free-horror-ebooks-free-kindle-ebook.html

So - we will have people heading over, because I have the link on my book page!

Yes - a little excited. Come on POI and ENT!

~Cate


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Our KB posts are up on the blog, Facebook, and Twitter!

blog: http://kboards.blogspot.com
FB: http://facebook.com/kindleboards
Twitter: http://twitter.com/kboards1


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Harvey said:


> Our KB posts are up on the blog, Facebook, and Twitter!
> 
> blog: http://kboards.blogspot.com
> FB: http://facebook.com/kindleboards
> Twitter: http://twitter.com/kboards1


Thank you, Harvey! It looks great!

~Cate


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's my blog post: http://www.philstern.com/witchy-ebooks-for-halloween/


----------



## melissalwebb (Dec 20, 2010)

Yay! I was featured on Freebooksy as well.

http://www.freebooksy.com/freebooks/2012/10/30/seven-free-paranormal-and-fantasy-ebooks-for-kindle.html

Go Witches!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

melissalwebb said:


> Yay! I was featured on Freebooksy as well.
> 
> http://www.freebooksy.com/freebooks/2012/10/30/seven-free-paranormal-and-fantasy-ebooks-for-kindle.html
> 
> Go Witches!


Congrats, Melissa! This is fun!


----------



## melissalwebb (Dec 20, 2010)

cate dean said:


> Congrats, Melissa! This is fun!


Congratulations to you as well! Gotta love this time of year and all the treats it brings.


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

Well, I got my first refund. I am assuming it is because someone bought my book thinking it was free because some of the books in the promo are, and upon realizing it was not, they returned it for a refund.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Victoria Champion said:


> Well, I got my first refund. I am assuming it is because someone bought my book thinking it was free because some of the books in the promo are, and upon realizing it was not, they returned it for a refund.


I got one, too, Victoria - most likely for the same reason, because it got returned within a few minutes.


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd like to post quotes from the ebooks participating in the promo on the FB page. (On twitter,etc. too.) Short quotes, a few sentences at most. Should be directly about a witch, the nature of witches in general, or warlocks. Here are two I already posted from deceased authors (so as not to conflict with our promo) as an example:

“Perhaps I am the only person who, asked whether she were a witch or not, could truthfully say, "I do not know. I do know some very strange things have happened to me, or through me."” ― Norah Lofts

“I myself have seen this woman draw the stars from the sky; she diverts the course of a fast-flowing river with her incantations; her voice makes the earth gape, it lures the spirits from the tombs, send the bones tumbling from the dying pyre. At her behest, the sad clouds scatter; at her behest, snow falls from a summer's sky.”
― Catullus

Also you can post your own short excerpts and quotes on the Posts by Others page but not sure how much exposure they will receive. If you want to post your quote here and a link to your ebook I will repost the quotes tonight and over the next couple of days (not all at once).


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

OK

*goes off to look for quote*


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Victoria Champion said:


> I'd like to post quotes from the ebooks participating in the promo on the FB page. (On twitter,etc. too.) Short quotes, a few sentences at most. Should be directly about a witch, the nature of witches in general, or warlocks. Here are two I already posted from deceased authors (so as not to conflict with our promo) as an example:
> 
> "Perhaps I am the only person who, asked whether she were a witch or not, could truthfully say, "I do not know. I do know some very strange things have happened to me, or through me."" ― Norah Lofts
> 
> ...


Great idea!

Here's a quote from *"The Witch Who Made Adjustments"* by Vera Nazarian

_*"Outside, a blast of cold autumn wind blew in his face reddened from the work in the kitchen heat, so that his skin prickled with needles. Tommy just could not help it, the shock of it made him shiver and look across the street, in her direction.

The witch was bundled in her shawl, and sat in her usual spot in the middle of the street. Maybe it was a trick of the gas lamps but her figure seemed pitiful suddenly, just in the infinitesimal bending of her back. And this time there was a small crowd of urchins gathered around her, screaming and yelling and hooting. They were slightly older boys, dressed up in often ragged costumes that had taken minimal effort, and in some cases garish masks; nothing unusual. But Tommy had a sudden bad feeling..."
*_

I also promoted the giveaway here on my blog:

http://urbangirlvermont.blogspot.com/2012/10/witchy-witch-books-for-halloween.html

And, I plan to re-post on Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn, MySpace, GoodReads, and Google+...


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

From Fire & Ice (http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005TF1B9K)

In the chair against the far wall sat a girl, barely fifteen, propped up on pillows. Her face was pale and delicate, her hair dark but fine and straight. Her cheeks were red from the cold. A plain woollen dress stretched tightly over her extended belly.

Tandor breathed in deeply. The tingling of icefire snaked out from the child inside its mother's womb: golden strands only he could see. Wild, untamed power. It called out to him, sang to him, like the voices of the mythical sirens said to be luring sailors on the iced sea.

He was sure: the child would be Imperfect. His life's work had finally brought success.

The girl's eyes widened. 'Da, what's he doing here? Take him away!'

Her father pulled at Tandor's cloak. 'Now leave, you sorcerer. You've seen her.'

Blog post about the promo: http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/10/29/witches-wizards-and-magic-halloween-promotion/


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

I posted the above two excerpts with the links to the Smashwords coupons for the promo pricing. The reason I recommend a short quote/excerpt is the majority of longer excerpts will get lost behind the _Read More_ link (also referred to as _beneath the fold_) which requires the reader to click to see more. So try to keep your quotes/excerpts short if you want more eyeballs.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Here's mine:

Annie watched Claire as she stood up, both arms raised. The smoke seemed to recoil, and when she started to chant under her breath, the fire whirled away from her.

She closed her hands into fists and the fire screamed, fleeing across the ceiling, followed by the smoke. Claire moved with them, hair flying around her as she raised a wind from nothing. That wind whipped her skirt around her legs, then surrounded the smoke, tore it into dark, writhing shreds until it let out a dying gasp and faded. Then she turned on the fire.

The wind disappeared, left only Claire. Small, defenseless, she stood inches from the burning column, trapped in the far corner of the living room. She spoke a single word.

"Leave." The fire bulged. Annie screamed as the fire swallowed Claire-then cut herself off when the fire wrapped around Claire, like it hit an invisible shield. "You were not summoned. Now leave before I vanquish you."

The fire screamed at her. And Annie watched, her mouth dropping open, as it folded in on itself until it finally disappeared.

linkie: http://www.amazon.com/Rest-Wicked-Claire-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007UVBMFO/ref=la_B0076ZQK1A_1_1_title_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1350401670&sr=1-1

Thank for doing this, Victoria!


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Um, here's mine.

"Simply because you know the words does not mean you can do the spell," says the strega. "You must have your own power to do it."

http://www.amazon.com/Toil-Trouble-Trilogy-Book-ebook/dp/B007GTCVZA/

Short and sweet?


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

Someone has treated me to the opportunity of gifting 135 ebooks of either Dewitched or Unhitched.  IDEA:  I would like to tie this incredible opportunity into our promo. Anyone who wants a free copy of either book, must download one of yours, free or not. The first 135 individuals who get back to me, gets a free (gifted) copy of my book.  Thoughts?


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

Victoria- ill try to dig up a quote for you in the morning!

Cate- just finished reading No Rest and adored it! 

Toonldy- that's might generous of you! Don't know how you'd wrangle something like that, but thanks for thinking of your KB Coven!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Kpfowler said:


> Victoria- ill try to dig up a quote for you in the morning!
> 
> Cate- just finished reading No Rest and adored it!
> 
> Toonldy- that's might generous of you! Don't know how you'd wrangle something like that, but thanks for thinking of your KB Coven!


Thanks, Karen! I'm reading Kill Me right now - it is just sucking me in.


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

Susan, Karen-- I will try to pull it off. There's no downside.

V-- Here are my  witchy quotes.

DEWITCHED:  " Look in the mirror and one thing's sure; what we see is not who we are." --Richard Bach.

UNHITCHED:  HA! What an image... Cinderella trapped in a storm of bird droppings...There was silence in the room. Maybe I had a gone a little too far. I couldn't help it. I was once after all The Evil Queen.


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Ooh, I need to go search for a good 'witchy' quote.  Great idea Victoria! 

I didn't have time to blog today, but I did share out the KB post and Stumbled the other links given for other blog posts, etc. I will get a blog post up as soon as I can. So excited to see my ranks going up so much today! 266 sales today, which is a good 3 times more than normal. Lower price, though, but still, more readers! 

Hope everyone is seeing great results the next few days!


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Toonldy said:


> Someone has treated me to the opportunity of gifting 135 ebooks of either Dewitched or Unhitched. IDEA: I would like to tie this incredible opportunity into our promo. Anyone who wants a free copy of either book, must download one of yours, free or not. The first 135 individuals who get back to me, gets a free (gifted) copy of my book. Thoughts?


Now that I'm coherent enough to actually read what you wrote - in publishing mode with book 3 late last night - I'm ready to jump in the pool with you, however you want to work it. Just let me know!

So - how is everyone doing?


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

I just finally got my blog post up. http://sarracannon.com/2012/10/witchy-ebook-deals/

Hope everyone's doing great! Happy Halloween!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Happy Halloween, Sarra! I'm doing great - and I got book 3 live just in time for day 2 of the promo.

I'm reading Bitter Demons right now - loving it! Even better than the fist two. 

Here's to another successful day, everyone!

~Cate


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

It's live at last! At least at Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/250369

I've got a coupon code to make it free, GE87E

The book should be up at Amazon sometime today, but you know how that's been going lately. Price there will be .99, so I don't know how you want to list it, or if it should be listed twice. (The regular price after 11/1/12 will be 2.99.) I'll be back to post that link, as soon as I get it.

Cate, you are a machine! Three books.  _One_ book has nearly been the death of me, what with getting pulled away to help get my mom to radiation, or my sister to the orthopedist, or the stupid formatting errors. But, by golly, I did it. I finished my first book.

I don't have a stumble-thing account, but I posted on my blog with linkies to places. The blog posts to my Twitter and FB, so it's out there a little bit. I never did put out any notices to any promotion/freebie sites, because, honestly, I wasn't sure I would even finish in time. I'll be happy with any attention and/or sales I get, because I've got to get started on the next book.

Anyway, just wanted to pop in and say you guys are doing great, and I hope you all have oodles (that's a lot!) of sales and downloads! Good luck, everybody.


----------



## vgill (Oct 15, 2011)

How is everybody doing so far?  I'm sure our promo has been affected by all the poor people out of power by the storm.  I've only had one purchase so far, so I'm just going to make mine free for the rest of it and hope to at least get some downloads that will push my numbers up.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> It's live at last! At least at Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/250369
> 
> I've got a coupon code to make it free, GE87E
> 
> ...


Sheila - congrats! I'll add it to the free page, so you can get some momentum going. I'm a fast writer - years of practice - and this series has been planned out from book 1, so it's easy to power through them.



vgill said:


> How is everybody doing so far? I'm sure our promo has been affected by all the poor people out of power by the storm. I've only had one purchase so far, so I'm just going to make mine free for the rest of it and hope to at least get some downloads that will push my numbers up.


Let me know when it goes free, and I will move it over for you.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

And, it's up, Sheila! Here come the downloads.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks, Cate!  I've had two downloads at SM so far. Still waiting for it to go live on A.

I can usually write pretty fast, but I got messed up in the editing of this thing. I've decided to look for a cave where nobody can find me, so I can have less interruptions. At least my mom's radiation ends in another month.

GOSH!!!11! Forgot the reason I was posting.    Here's a quote from the book, it comes about halfway through:

*start quote*
Cooking is a lot like magic. You take specific ingredients, the proper tools and the right attitude, and add knowledge and experience with the at least the basic techniques. Mix them all together, add a pinch of good intentions, and presto! You have a spell. 

Or dinner.

This synchronicity is the reason most witches I know love to cook. It's like combining two parts of yourself into one tidy package. And if you do it right, you get something wonderful after all that work.

*end quote*

This is Bel, the main character, speaking.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> Thanks, Cate! I've had two downloads at SM so far. Still waiting for it to go live on A.
> 
> I can usually write pretty fast, but I got messed up in the editing of this thing. I've decided to look for a cave where nobody can find me, so I can have less interruptions. At least my mom's radiation ends in another month.


Hope your mom is doing well. I went through it with my mom about 15 years ago, and it's exhausting, for everyone. *Hugs*

Let me know when it's up on Amazon, and if you want me to change over from free to 99 cents.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi all - it's so strange.  My book ranking went down quite a bit, so I think I have a sale or two, but the sales report seems to be stuck.  No new sales on my book in the promo.  Weird.


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

cate dean said:


> Thanks, Karen! I'm reading Kill Me right now - it is just sucking me in.


 Aww, that makes my day!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Hahaha! Amazon just sent me a recommendation for my own book!

*Wonders if they've only sent it to me*

So far?

Some sales, not as many as I'd hoped, but enough to push October over my September all-time sales record (not that this is saying an awful lot, and the bulk of those sales are on B & N and Kobo).

Let there be more sales today!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Hi guys - I hope the promo is going well for you all! 

I just posted about it on my freefantasybook facebook page as well as a group I belong to for free horror (I know it's not all horror, but folks will still like it).


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Hi guys - I hope the promo is going well for you all!
> 
> I just posted about it on my freefantasybook facebook page as well as a group I belong to for free horror (I know it's not all horror, but folks will still like it).


Thanks for thinking of us, Chris!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Just in case you're at a loss as to what to do with all those pumpkins, I added to my blog post a link to a recipe for best-ever pumpkin soup: http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/10/29/witches-wizards-and-magic-halloween-promotion/


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

How is everyone doing? My book's been falling like a stone. Hoping you guys are doing better than me.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Sales! Can't stop clicking KDP.

MWAHAHAHAHA!

Ranking says "only" 13770, but that's a long way up for a book at 99c that normally outsells B&N+Kobo vs Amazon 10:1 and that normally dwells at 2-300K at Amazon. Hint: it's not normally 99c. I've extended the 99c promo for as long as my ENT banner runs.

A question: how the heck do you get sales in the UK?


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Hope everyone is having a good promo.

I just now was able to log in and change Husband Rehab price to .99. Well, at least in the last day we'll be able to participate.

My son was sick and I had a bunch of doctors visits.

Hoping the promo is going well to everyone.

Will try to get some twitter/facebook mentions out today, but I can't promise as we have more docs visits coming up.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, here I am, up at the witching hour. Kind of appropriate, right? 

Cate, thanks for the words about my mom. It is a tough road, isn't? We're lucky, her cancer was caught early, and though it's what the doctor called "the bad kind", aggressive early treatment will save her life.

The book finally went live on Amazon sometime during the night. The description lost paragraph separations, but I'll go in and fix that later.

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Bound-in-Amber-ebook/dp/B009ZJ7Z6O

As far as changing it off the free page, I couldn't say--since it's free with code at Smashwords. Whatever you think is best, at this late date.

Hope you all are having massive downloads! I'm going to crash for a few more hours, catch ya later.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> Well, here I am, up at the witching hour. Kind of appropriate, right?
> 
> Cate, thanks for the words about my mom. It is a tough road, isn't? We're lucky, her cancer was caught early, and though it's what the doctor called "the bad kind", aggressive early treatment will save her life.
> 
> ...


Hi Sheila - I added it to the under $1 page, with a note, and kept it on the free page as well. Let me know if you want me to change anything. Hope everyone is doing well this all saints day!

~Cate


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay - just got picked up by ENT! *breathe breathe*

The promo and website are at the top of my book description - hope this helps you all out as well!


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

cate dean said:


> Okay - just got picked up by ENT! *breathe breathe*
> 
> The promo and website are at the top of my book description - hope this helps you all out as well!


Congrats!! That's fantastic!

I just mentioned the promo on Twitter and will post on facebook!

Hope everyone have a fabulous last promo day!

Rose


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

EpubWorld said:


> Congrats!! That's fantastic!
> 
> I just mentioned the promo on Twitter and will post on facebook!
> 
> ...


Thank you, Rose! Did you want me to move your book over to the 99 cent page?


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

I had a great week, largely to an ENT BOTD promotion on Monday (even with evil Sandy on East Coast) Sales have since dwindled. I thought about lowering my prices, but my feeling was that it would make a lot of readers who purchased it at $2.99 angry and return the book. Hope everyone had a great run.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Toonldy said:


> I had a great week, largely to an ENT BOTD promotion on Monday (even with evil Sandy on East Coast) Sales have since dwindled. I thought about lowering my prices, but my feeling was that it would make a lot of readers who purchased it at $2.99 angry and return the book. Hope everyone had a great run.


Amazing what ENT can do for you. I'm still having a great run.

For me, the work was worth the effort - and I have some great new books, and got to hang out with all of you.

I will announce the winners tomorrow on the giveaway page - thanks for a witchy fun promo everyone!

~Cate


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for a great promo everyone. Nice to meet you all.  Hope there were great sales all around!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm enjoying myself. I already have a promo bash for next month lined up. For my birthday. *grin*


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> I'm enjoying myself. I already have a promo bash for next month lined up. For my birthday. *grin*


Have fun with it, Patty - and early Happy Birthday! 

I'm still going strong with downloads, and sales of the paid books are going up. Thanks for a great promo, everyone!


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

That's great, Cate! Glad you were picked up and things are rolling for you now. Your book is great and I'm sure it's just the start of more good things to come!

Thanks again for all the set-up and book wrangling you did for this promo too! It rocked because of you!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I considered my 99c special a loss-leader. The sneaky part is that book 1 of the trilogy leads to book 2 and 3...

MWAHAHAHAHA!

OK, anyone want to join me for a freebie bash on 6-7 December?

I'm doing Watcher's Web (in sig below). Since ENT and POI are pretty much a lost cause, we'll need to drum up our own promo.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Things picked up pretty nicely for me. Nothing drastic, but good stuff all the same.

My free book jumped from the 1500 range to peak up at 770 (in the free store), and the second book in the series (paid, lowered to $.99) was ranked at something godawful, like 150,000 or something, and now is at 13,000! Hoping the rank stays a little sticky now that it's up to regular price. 

Overall, I'd label this promo a success. 

Thanks everyone for everything you did!!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

My 99c special went up to 9000. It's dropped off a bit to 13000, but there will be 50-odd people buying the rest of the trilogy.


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

Cate and Karen ~ Thank you for all your hard work.Yes, this was so fun. And I'm so glad that so many had a successful promo. It was great hanging out with all of you. Maybe again next year, if not sooner. I'm hoping my third book in the trilogy, Bewitched, will be available. I'd better start writing! Hugs to all!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Toonldy said:


> Cate and Karen ~ Thank you for all your hard work.Yes, this was so fun. And I'm so glad that so many had a successful promo. It was great hanging out with all of you. Maybe again next year, if not sooner. I'm hoping my third book in the trilogy, Bewitched, will be available. I'd better start writing! Hugs to all!


It was a pleasure for me - you all got me what I needed in record time, and Karen designed a fun site.  I'd love to do it again - and write fast, els - I'm burning through Unhitched, and loving it.



Kpfowler said:


> That's great, Cate! Glad you were picked up and things are rolling for you now. Your book is great and I'm sure it's just the start of more good things to come!
> 
> Thanks again for all the set-up and book wrangling you did for this promo too! It rocked because of you!


Thanks, Karen! It was fun, and a nice break from editing when I needed it.

Check back tomorrow, everyone - I'll announce the winners of the giveaway here on the thread, and on the website. 1268 entries!

~Cate


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for all your work Victoria.  I tweeted, facebooked the site, put it on my website.  But I agree, my results were dismal.  We can't compete with free.  It was fun participating with everyone and I got to know some of you, so that was nice.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Hope everyone is pleased with the results of our promo, I know I am! I have only two sales showing at Amazon, but the book is ranked at 44,983.     That just blew my mind. I had to screen cap that, or I would think I dreamed it.

Thanks to Cate, Karen and Victoria for stepping up and doing all that hard work. You guys were awesome.

I did have a question, though:  were people required to follow us on Twitter to enter the drawing? Because I got a bunch of emails reporting new followers, and I technically don't tweet (my blog posts automatically). I checked them, and they all have retweets for the promo, so I know it came from that.

It's not a problem, or anything, just wondering. They will most likely drop me in a few days.


----------



## julidrevezzo (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry I haven't checked in. Naturally, this is the week I couldn't stay online long, right? I seem to have developed an odd problem. My book at Amazon is listed now, at .99 "with a 60% discount" And I didn't do anything but change the price!
What in the world? I guess Amazon liked my discount? *lol* I made 3 total sales last week...not sure if it's from this or not, but I'll credit y'all.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> Hope everyone is pleased with the results of our promo, I know I am! I have only two sales showing at Amazon, but the book is ranked at 44,983.  That just blew my mind. I had to screen cap that, or I would think I dreamed it.
> 
> Thanks to Cate, Karen and Victoria for stepping up and doing all that hard work. You guys were awesome.
> 
> ...


Hi Sheila - no, not required, but it was an option for more entries. I had a blast helping put it together, and enjoyed working with you all.

And as promised: here are the winners! (copied from giveaway page)

And here are the giveaway winners!!!

2 - $45 Amazon Gift Cards - Jerica and Denise Keef!

1 - 9.3 oz bag of lindt Lindor chocolates - Shawn Proveaux

and

1 - Signed copy of The Sandcastle Girls by Chris Bohjalian - Suzanne Evans Greene

I have already contacted the winners for the gift cards, and will be sending them shortly.

Thanks again for a great promo!

~Cate


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

Awesome, Cate! Congrats to the lucky winners!

Thanks everyone for all of the work that went into this. It was probably the most successful promo I've ever been a part of. Hope everyone else did as awesome as I feel I did.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

NRWick said:


> Awesome, Cate! Congrats to the lucky winners!
> 
> Thanks everyone for all of the work that went into this. It was probably the most successful promo I've ever been a part of. Hope everyone else did as awesome as I feel I did.


That's great, NR! Same for me - and I'm still going strong on the downloads and sales.

Loved working with you all.


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

cate dean said:


> It was a pleasure for me - you all got me what I needed in record time, and Karen designed a fun site.  I'd love to do it again - and write fast, els - I'm burning through Unhitched, and loving it.
> 
> Thanks, Karen! It was fun, and a nice break from editing when I needed it.
> 
> ...


AWWWW, Cate! That is too kind. Bewitched won't be available until late 2013...it's a time travel story...challenging! Even though I've written two in this series, I'm angsting about the third, like I'll never be able to write it (though I've started). *Heart palps* Do you ever feel this way?


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Toonldy said:


> AWWWW, Cate! That is too kind. Bewitched won't be available until late 2013...it's a time travel story...challenging! Even though I've written two in this series, I'm angsting about the third, like I'll never be able to write it (though I've started). *Heart palps* Do you ever feel this way?


I felt that way about book 2 in my series. The first was so well received - I broke out in a sweat when I released the second one! The third was much easier for me - it went in a completely different direction, and I got to add some really fun dynamics that will carry through to the next books.

Man - I have to wait that long? Can I help?


----------



## melissalwebb (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone for making this promotion such a blast!  I'm so glad I was a part of it.  It was a huge success for me.  My free book actually broke the top 100 free books and my 99 cent promo dropped to the 4,000's.


----------



## julidrevezzo (Sep 15, 2012)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Bump for 2013?


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

I think there's another thread for 2013. I don't know if it's the same promo or not, but it may be.


----------

